# Islam is misunderstood.



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.

King Abdullah of Jordan: “Maybe there’s a lack of understanding of Islam” in Washington


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

Excellent article. Good for the willfully ignorant to read if they can handle it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.



world wars don't count, it wasnst about religion in those you dumbfuck


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...



What's the difference?  What was our aggression against Iraq in 1991 motivated by?


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?


I'll tell you what's happening. They hate the truth. That's all there is to it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...



Why would World Wars not count?  In the aftermath of WWI, the European 'winners' simply went into the ME and carved up and invented nations with impunity.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> ...



The truth is in post #3.  You sow the wind, you reap the whirlwind, as the saying goes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.


You claim to be a Christian, but 99% of your posts are vilifying Islam and muslims.

As a follower of Jesus shouldn't you be spending your time spreading the Gospel like he commanded instead of attacking people?  ....


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.


Considering they were on the wrong side of two world wars just might have something to do with that, wouldn't you think?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...



Why do you think we invaded Iraq in 1991?


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> ...


Gee. I'd love to spread the word, but I'm too busy defending it against people like you. I have quoted Scripture on numerous occasions, but people simply don't listen. Because they hate the truth. I have also spread the word, on here, as well as other forums. But it falls on deaf ears. And I'm not attacking Islam or Muslims. I am simply pointing out the fact that their behavior, behavior endorsed by the Koran as well as other Muslim texts, is not socially acceptable by any same definition. The simple fact is that Islam teaches its followers to kill anyone who doesn't worship their false god. If you don't have a problem with that, then you should.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?



Oh, look everyone...  Mac is trying to rationalize his Islamophobia again. 

Reality check.  We have a problem in that region of the world because of our own policies.  The more we get involved, the more we foul it up.  

Nothing more, nothing less.  

We stick our hand in a hornet's nest and complain about getting stung.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> The simple fact is that Islam teaches its followers to kill anyone who doesn't worship their false god.



And so does Christianity...   Shall I quote the verses for you, bud?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Why we invaded Iraq has nothing to do with what the religion says  does it?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact is that Islam teaches its followers to kill anyone who doesn't worship their false god.
> ...


By all means a Christian verse, not the OT. Should I wait?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> ...


You are the one rationalizing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Gee. I'd love to spread the word, but I'm too busy defending it against people like you. I have quoted Scripture on numerous occasions, but people simply don't listen. Because they hate the truth. I have also spread the word, on here, as well as other forums. But it falls on deaf ears. And I'm not attacking Islam or Muslims. I am simply pointing out the fact that their behavior, behavior endorsed by the Koran as well as other Muslim texts, is not socially acceptable by any same definition. The simple fact is that Islam teaches its followers to kill anyone who doesn't worship their false god. If you don't have a problem with that, then you should.


I would imagine that people don't listen because you're a narcissistic hypocrite that barely knows what is in the Bible, let alone has the ability to quote it.   ....


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...





Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...


He'll quote something from the Old Testament, no doubt. What an idiot.


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Gee. I'd love to spread the word, but I'm too busy defending it against people like you. I have quoted Scripture on numerous occasions, but people simply don't listen. Because they hate the truth. I have also spread the word, on here, as well as other forums. But it falls on deaf ears. And I'm not attacking Islam or Muslims. I am simply pointing out the fact that their behavior, behavior endorsed by the Koran as well as other Muslim texts, is not socially acceptable by any same definition. The simple fact is that Islam teaches its followers to kill anyone who doesn't worship their false god. If you don't have a problem with that, then you should.
> ...


Anytime you want to debate Scripture, just let me know. Any subject. Any time. Bring it on, and we'll see just who knows what.


----------



## miketx (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.


Yeah, just last week an Episcopalian minister beheaded several people for not dropping a fiver in the plate.


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

miketx said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...


Mike. I just love your wit. You have a way of stating the obvious, while making your opponent look like a buffoon. Well done.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

miketx said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...



We invaded Iraq in 1991 and killed thousands of their people.  Do you wish to tell us why, to show us you know why?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> By all means a Christian verse, not the OT. Should I wait?



Did they remove the OT from the BIble when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Anytime you want to debate Scripture, just let me know. Any subject. Any time. Bring it on, and we'll see just who knows what.


Rest assured, I know Biblical scripture far better than you do.   ......


----------



## miketx (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


No I don't wish to tell you anything. According to the regressive liberal rules which are well documented, you will simply deny and lie and spin more while pretending you don't understand.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



Most Muslims don't follow their storybooks to the letter any more than Christians and Jews do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> He'll quote something from the Old Testament, no doubt. What an idiot.



Um, yeah. the Old Testament is in the Christian Bible. The God of Abraham is the God of Jesus.  

Did he suddenly become a nicer guy because he was human for a few years?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

miketx said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



lol, so you don't even know.  Why are you in this thread then spouting off from a perspective of pure, unadulterated ignorance?


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime you want to debate Scripture, just let me know. Any subject. Any time. Bring it on, and we'll see just who knows what.
> ...


Knowing and understanding are two completely different things. So, let's get started. Pick a passage of Scripture and we'll debate it...Unless you're chicken.


----------



## miketx (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


See? Even telling you the truth makes you spin and lie.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> *Knowing and understanding are two completely different things.* So, let's get started. Pick a passage of Scripture and we'll debate it...Unless you're chicken.


Already you start with the semantics. 

The strategy of a looser.   ....


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Most? There are a lot Muslims, what about the ones that do? And why you are at it tell me how we are to know which are which?


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> 
> King Abdullah of Jordan: “Maybe there’s a lack of understanding of Islam” in Washington


Lol
This represents everything anyone needs to know of the cult of Islam...

THE CRIMES OF THE FALSE PROPHET MUHAMMAD

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
.

References to prophet Mohammed’s crimes: 

Hat tip to our reader Craig for the due diligence in providing the references to these claims.

— Muhammad’s marriage to 6yr old Aisha-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 58, Number 234 and 236).

— Aisha cleans Muhammad’s semen stains-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 4, Number 229-233),

— Muhammad fondling Aisha during her ‘Menses’- (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 298-300, Sunan Abu Dawud, Book 1, Number 0270)

— Muhammad liked to have intercourse with Aisha and his other wives when they were menstruating (Sahih Muslim, Book 003, Number 0577-0579),

— He also loved to recite the Quran when his wives were in Menses while lying between their legs!-(Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 296), (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 639)

— Muhammad married his adopted Son’s wife called ‘Zaynab’ after lusting for her and then banned Adoption in Islam- (Surah 33:37,Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 6, Book 60, Number 305, Sahih Muslim, Book 008, Number 3330, Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 516,The History of Al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam, translated by Michael Fishbein, 1997], Volume VIII, pp. 2-3)

— Muhammad having sex with his dead Aunt in the Grave-( “Kanz Al Umal” (The Treasure of the Workers, by Ali Ibn Husam Aldin, commonly known as Al-Mutaki Al-Hindi. He based his book on the hadiths and sayings listed in “Al-Jami Al-Saghir,” written by Jalal ul-Din Al-Suyuti.)

— ‘I (Muhammad) put on her my shirt that she may wear the clothes of heaven, and I slept with her in her coffin (grave) that I may lessen the pressure of the grave. She was the best of Allah’s creatures to me after Abu Talib’… The prophet was referring to Fatima , the mother of Ali. “The Arabic word used here for slept is “Id’tajat,” and literally means “lay down” with her. It is often used to mean, “Lay down to have sex.”

— Muhammad and the Quran sanctioned sex with your wives and ‘married’ slave girls-(Quran – 70:22-30, 23:5,6, 4:24, 33:50), — Muhammad speaks of sex with Slave Girls- (Sahih Bukhari – Volume 3, #432, Volume 9, #506, Volume 5, #637, Sahih Muslim, Volume 2, #3371)

— Muhammad disagreed with ‘coitus interruptus’ with slave girls- he supported RAPE.

— Muhammad forces a 17 yr old Jewish girl called Safiyyah to marry him and rapes her on the same day her husband and family are killed in the battle of Khaibar (Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 59, Number 522, Volume 1, Book 8, Number 367).

— Al Tabari reported in his (‘The History of al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam’, Translated by Michael Fishbein) that even some of Muhammad’s wives and companions were shocked that he forced Safiyyah to marry him after beheading her husband, brother and father.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.


The Catholic Church is not Christian, it’s Catholic…


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> So, let's get started. Pick a passage of Scripture and we'll debate it...Unless you're chicken.


Who is the Prophet mentioned in Deuteronomy 18:18  ??    .....   

"I will raise them up a Prophet from among their brethren, like unto thee, and will put my words in his mouth; and he shall speak unto them all that I shall command him."


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact is that Islam teaches its followers to kill anyone who doesn't worship their false god.
> ...


Ok... where does jesus say so?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > By all means a Christian verse, not the OT. Should I wait?
> ...


The OT is the history of Christianity. Christianity also stands on its own.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Lol
Their god does... see
THE CRIMES OF PROPHET MUHAMMAD

Muslims are sanctified by the blood of murdered kafirs. If the prophet of Islam, Mohammed, was alive today he would be sitting on death row somewhere waiting for his execution.

What is important to understand is that none of these depraved and criminal acts are seen as crimes to Muslims, except if they are committed by someone else. They are all holy, divine acts that their own prophet indulged in and therefore they have been given the stamp of validation as the moral code to be emulated by all Muslim men. They are all Sunna [The traditional portion of Muslim law based on Muhammad’s words or acts, accepted (together with the Koran) as authoritative by Muslims].


Molested his wife – six-year-old Baby Aisha. One of Baby Aisha’s wifely duties was to clean semen stains from the prophet’s clothes. The prophet would take a bath with Baby Aisha and ‘thigh’ with Baby Aisha, meaning she was too small to be penetrated so he would take his penis and rub it up and down her thighs and against her vagina.  Being a man of ‘mercy’ he did not penetrate Baby Aisha until she was nine.

Raped Baby Aisha when she was nine (texts have altered her age when Muslims could not explain why their prophet married and consummated the marriage with a small child. Koranic texts makes it clear that Mohammed married her when she was six years old. For a marriage to be legally deemed valid it had to be sexually consummated. The Hadith clearly proves that Mohammed was a notorious pedophile).  Advocated sex with baby girls.

Raped a retarded woman. Murdered a woman.  Had sex with his dead aunt.

Captured women and raped them. Kept women as sex slaves.  Muhammad had sex with 61 women: many he raped. There is no consensual sex between a child girl and a man. There is no consensual sex between a master and his sex slave.  There is no consensual sex between a woman conquered in war and her husband conqueror.  All such sexual acts are rape.  RAPE IS RAPE.

Had eleven wives at one time. Sexually abused his wives. Raped his wives. Forced sex during their menstruation including Baby Aisha. Mentally abused his wives.  Can you imagine taking a child (or any aged woman) and molesting with your hand/fist her menstruating vagina?

Beheaded his enemies. 600/900 Jewish men at one massacre.  Had Jewish boys as young as 13 years old beheaded after pulling down their pants and inspecting groin for pubic hair.

Ordered the murder, torture, terrorization of Christians and Jews if they did not convert to Islam.  Forced Christians and Jews from Saudi Arabia (the mass exile).

Assassinated people for insulting him or Islam.  Established totalitarian rule. Had followers and their families burnt alive in their homes for missing prayer.

Ordered the extermination, torture and terrorization of kafirs.  Instigated 60 massacres and personally participated in 27 of them.

Owned and sold slaves.  Enslaved women and children.

Called his black slaves pug noses and compared them to Satan.

Treated his black slaves as beasts of burden.

Lied and cheated. Mohammed encouraged his men to lie to deceive someone in order to get what he wanted.

Caused division and hatred. Ordered no befriending with Christians and Jews.

Subjugated and oppressed Muslim women.  Required them to cover their faces.

Married his daughter–in–law.

Approved prostitution.

Encouraged the rape of women in front of their husbands.

Recommended wife beating.  Hit his wife – Baby Aisha.

Murdered prisoners of war.  Committed acts of terror.

Advocated suicide attacks.

Executed apostates and homosexuals.

Beat children who didn’t pray.  Abolished adoption.

Honor killings of Muslim women and children.

Beat alcoholics.  Lied.

Stoned adulators to death.  Stoned a woman to death after she had given birth.

Ordered thief’s hands/feet chopped off.

Tortured a man out of greed.

Looted and plundered.

Preached hate for people of other religions.

Extorted money from other religions

Forced conversions to Islam

Allowed his companions to execute, behead, rape and enslave.
.

References to prophet Mohammed’s crimes: 

Hat tip to our reader Craig for the due diligence in providing the references to these claims.

— Muhammad’s marriage to 6yr old Aisha-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 58, Number 234 and 236).

— Aisha cleans Muhammad’s semen stains-(Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 4, Number 229-233),

— Muhammad fondling Aisha during her ‘Menses’- (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 298-300, Sunan Abu Dawud, Book 1, Number 0270)

— Muhammad liked to have intercourse with Aisha and his other wives when they were menstruating (Sahih Muslim, Book 003, Number 0577-0579),

— He also loved to recite the Quran when his wives were in Menses while lying between their legs!-(Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 1, Book 6, Number 296), (Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 639)

— Muhammad married his adopted Son’s wife called ‘Zaynab’ after lusting for her and then banned Adoption in Islam- (Surah 33:37,Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 6, Book 60, Number 305, Sahih Muslim, Book 008, Number 3330, Sahih al-Bukhari, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 516,The History of Al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam, translated by Michael Fishbein, 1997], Volume VIII, pp. 2-3)

— Muhammad having sex with his dead Aunt in the Grave-( “Kanz Al Umal” (The Treasure of the Workers, by Ali Ibn Husam Aldin, commonly known as Al-Mutaki Al-Hindi. He based his book on the hadiths and sayings listed in “Al-Jami Al-Saghir,” written by Jalal ul-Din Al-Suyuti.)

— ‘I (Muhammad) put on her my shirt that she may wear the clothes of heaven, and I slept with her in her coffin (grave) that I may lessen the pressure of the grave. She was the best of Allah’s creatures to me after Abu Talib’… The prophet was referring to Fatima , the mother of Ali. “The Arabic word used here for slept is “Id’tajat,” and literally means “lay down” with her. It is often used to mean, “Lay down to have sex.”

— Muhammad and the Quran sanctioned sex with your wives and ‘married’ slave girls-(Quran – 70:22-30, 23:5,6, 4:24, 33:50), — Muhammad speaks of sex with Slave Girls- (Sahih Bukhari – Volume 3, #432, Volume 9, #506, Volume 5, #637, Sahih Muslim, Volume 2, #3371)

— Muhammad disagreed with ‘coitus interruptus’ with slave girls- he supported RAPE.

— Muhammad forces a 17 yr old Jewish girl called Safiyyah to marry him and rapes her on the same day her husband and family are killed in the battle of Khaibar (Sahih Al-Bukhari, Volume 5, Book 59, Number 522, Volume 1, Book 8, Number 367).

— Al Tabari reported in his (‘The History of al-Tabari: The Victory of Islam’, Translated by Michael Fishbein) that even some of Muhammad’s wives and companions were shocked that he forced Safiyyah to marry him after beheading her husband, brother and father.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > He'll quote something from the Old Testament, no doubt. What an idiot.
> ...


The book of Romans ties the old and New Testaments together perfectly, if the Bible is not taken as a whole it is nothing more than useless gibberish.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Career politicians made that decision...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



1)  Revenge.  Saddam ordered a hit job on George Sr. that failed.  Bush Jr. wanted to avenge his dad.
2)  Oil.  Vice-Pres. Cheney was involved with an oil company called Halliburton, that had contracts in Iraq.
3)  Israel.  AIPAC and some Jewish neocons wanted to get rid of Saddam, who was an enemy of Israel's.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



We invaded Iraq in '91 because they invaded Kuwait.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > He'll quote something from the Old Testament, no doubt. What an idiot.
> ...


Lol
It’s a Christian thing you obviously don’t understand.....


----------



## jillian (Feb 4, 2018)

Rustic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



not for anyone who thinks your book is made up silliness.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

jillian said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


It’s a Christian thing obviously you don’t understand...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



That is correct.  I didn't take note of the year.  I thought he meant the Second Gulf War.


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's get started. Pick a passage of Scripture and we'll debate it...Unless you're chicken.
> ...


It is my understanding that it refers to a line of prophets, culminating in Christ as the final word. The exclamation point, so to speak.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> It is my understanding that it refers to a line of prophets, culminating in Christ as the final word. The exclamation point, so to speak.


Incorrect.   ....    

Deut 18:18  "I will raise them up a Prophet from among their brethren, like unto thee, and will put my words in his mouth; and he shall speak unto them all that I shall command him."

The verse is obviously speaking about one individual. 

Who is he??   ....


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > It is my understanding that it refers to a line of prophets, culminating in Christ as the final word. The exclamation point, so to speak.
> ...


Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible
I will raise them up a prophet from among their brethren like unto thee,.... So that it seems this promise or prophecy was first made at Mount Sinai, but now renewed and repeated, and which is nowhere else recorded; see Deuteronomy 18:15 when they were not only made easy for the present by appointing Moses to receive from the Lord all further notices of his mind and will, but were assured that when it was his pleasure to make a new revelation, or a further discovery of his mind and will, in future times, he would not do it in that terrible way he had delivered the law to them; but would raise up a person of their own flesh and blood, by whom it should be delivered, which was sufficient to prevent their fears for the future: 

and will put my word in his mouth; the doctrines of the Gospel, which come from God, and are the words of truth, faith, righteousness, peace, pardon, life, and salvation; and which Christ says were not his own, as man and Mediator, but his Father's, which he gave unto him, and put into his mouth, as what he should say, teach, and deliver to others; see John 7:16. 

and he shall speak unto them all that I shall command him; nor did he keep back, but faithfully declared the whole counsel of God; and as he gave him a commandment what he should say, and what he should speak, he was entirely obedient to it; see John 12:49.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

jillian said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You must feel the same way about Islam. Not that it makes any difference how you feel. It is the Muslims who live the fairy tale that matter. To argue whether it is believable is a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 4, 2018)

Islam means Death to anyone that disagrees with it.

It’s The only religion where you are commanded to break all 10 Commandments If in doing that it forwards the cause of Islam.

*Islam is a False Religion and Muhammad  is a False Prophet!*

The Bible itself says that John The Revelator who wrote The Book of Revelations is The Last Prophet until The Great Tribulation when the third temple is built in Jerusalem.  There will be two witnesses in that day and The Anti Christ will want to kill them.  Enoch & Elijah.

It also pronounces judgement on anyone who would add to or take away from the prophets and the word of God.



RWNJ said:


> At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> 
> King Abdullah of Jordan: “Maybe there’s a lack of understanding of Islam” in Washington


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible
> I will raise them up a prophet from among their brethren like unto thee,.... So that it seems this promise or prophecy was first made at Mount Sinai, but now renewed and repeated, and which is nowhere else recorded; see Deuteronomy 18:15 when they were not only made easy for the present by appointing Moses to receive from the Lord all further notices of his mind and will, but were assured that when it was his pleasure to make a new revelation, or a further discovery of his mind and will, in future times, he would not do it in that terrible way he had delivered the law to them; but would raise up a person of their own flesh and blood, by whom it should be delivered, which was sufficient to prevent their fears for the future:
> 
> and will put my word in his mouth; the doctrines of the Gospel, which come from God, and are the words of truth, faith, righteousness, peace, pardon, life, and salvation; and which Christ says were not his own, as man and Mediator, but his Father's, which he gave unto him, and put into his mouth, as what he should say, teach, and deliver to others; see John 7:16.
> ...


If you know the Bible soo well as you claim. Why did you have to cut & paste an answer to my question?

Besides, the link you posted doesn't even begin to answer my question. 

So much for your boasting about your knowledge of scripture.   ....


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible
> ...


I copied and pasted because it would take too long to type it. And how does it not answer your question? It is a commentary on that very verse. So, now you are claiming knowledge that is unavailable to respected Biblical scholars? LOL! Why should I take your word over theirs? 

I answered your question. It's not my fault you didn't like it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



No.  We invaded Iraq in 1991 to secure our continued access to the oil.  The dispute between Iraq and Kuwait was otherwise not our concern.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > RWNJ said:
> ...



So? 

whenever Christian atrocities are brought up, people like you say, oh, well, but that was centuries ago.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> I copied and pasted because it would take too long to type it. And how does it not answer your question? It is a commentary on that very verse. So, now you are claiming knowledge that is unavailable to respected Biblical scholars? LOL! Why should I take your word over theirs? I answered your question. It's not my fault you didn't like it.


Actually, you personally answered nothing.  (any 8 year old can cut & paste)

But at least now I know that you are a fraud and have limited knowledge of the Bible and  scripture.  ....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



It has to do with things like 9/11.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


And what is wrong with that? Those people are dead. The ones dying today killed by people inspired by Islam is what concerns critics of Islam.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

Christianity had centuries of history of violence, aggression, annihilation of non-Christians, overrunning and exploiting foreign lands in the name of the religion,

but then, once Christians had taken over half the world,

they suddenly decided, oh no, such behavior is unacceptable!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Muslims left America alone until we started meddling in the affairs of the Middle East.


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > I copied and pasted because it would take too long to type it. And how does it not answer your question? It is a commentary on that very verse. So, now you are claiming knowledge that is unavailable to respected Biblical scholars? LOL! Why should I take your word over theirs? I answered your question. It's not my fault you didn't like it.
> ...


Enough deflection. Let's get back to the original topic. That would be Islam and what it teaches. Are you prepared to comment on that?


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > I copied and pasted because it would take too long to type it. And how does it not answer your question? It is a commentary on that very verse. So, now you are claiming knowledge that is unavailable to respected Biblical scholars? LOL! Why should I take your word over theirs? I answered your question. It's not my fault you didn't like it.
> ...


Once again. I answered your question. It doesn't matter if I used another's words to do it. The fact that you did not like the answer is irrelevant. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Enough deflection. Let's get back to the original topic. That would be Islam and what it teaches. Are you prepared to comment on that?


You have already proved your lack of knowledge and inability to debate about your own holy book the Bible.

So why do you think I'd want to waste my time debating a subject that you know even less about? 

Spend about a year reading and studying the Qur'an, and then get back with me.   .....


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The OT is the history of Christianity. Christianity also stands on its own.



That actually makes less sense to than anything else you guys say. 

So before God revealed himself to the 30% of humanity that call themselves Christian, he had to spend a thousand years tormenting one little tribe in the Levant with plagues and goofy laws and directing them to be genocidal pricks? 

Does this actually make sense to you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> We invaded Iraq in '91 because they invaded Kuwait.



And why was that our problem, again?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We invaded Iraq in '91 because they invaded Kuwait.
> ...


When you buy oil from those those countries they become an American interest. America protects it interests, as every country should.


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Enough deflection. Let's get back to the original topic. That would be Islam and what it teaches. Are you prepared to comment on that?
> ...


Why would I waste time studying a book written by a murderer and a pedophile? And I just knew you'd chicken out on me. I answered your question and all I got back was insults. You're not helping your case at all. You are an intellectual coward, or you would debate the OP instead of offering deflections and insults. Welcome to my ignore list, PUNK!


----------



## Norman (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Christianity had centuries of history of violence, aggression, annihilation of non-Christians, overrunning and exploiting foreign lands in the name of the religion,
> 
> but then, once Christians had taken over half the world,
> 
> they suddenly decided, oh no, such behavior is unacceptable!!!



Yes, that behavior is unacceptable, as is the execution of gays.

Or wait, you do believe in that, correct?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Why would I waste time studying a book written by a murderer and a pedophile? And I just knew you'd chicken out on me. I answered your question and all I got back was insults. You're not helping your case at all. You are an intellectual coward, or you would debate the OP instead of offering deflections and insults. *Welcome to my ignore list*, PUNK!


You call me names and then run and hide like a coward.  ...      ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> When you buy oil from those those countries they become an American interest. America protects it interests, as every country should.



First, it's not our oil. If we don't like the prices they charge, then we should look into alternative forms of energy, not invade their countries. 

This fucked up imperialist shit has to stop. 

second, when you buy oil from those countries and the money ends up in the hands of terrorists, whose fault is that?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Iraq invaded its neghbor, moron.  

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Norman (Feb 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



He's a special grade moron.

He hates USA so much, why not just pack up the packs and move to his favored muslim countries?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> ...


As a rational person, you should be criticizing murderous savages.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Issa (Feb 4, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...


Facts :
Muslims fought mostly on the allies side. I know they didn't teach you that in school...Muslims of East Asia (Indians), north Africa and others did help the allies to defeat the Nazis. One of thrm was my grandfather.


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Issa said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


And which history book was that mentioned in? Because it is a fact that Muslims were allies of Hitler.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 4, 2018)

*Here is why Islam is a DAMNED Religion:
*
*Revelation 22:18-19*

*I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book, and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book.

1 John 2:23
King James Bible
Whosoever denieth the Son, the same hath not the Father: (but) he that acknowledgeth the Son hath the Father also.

If you add to scripture you are damned.  If you deny Christ as God The Son You Are damned.

Islam is a Lie and it’s followers are commanded to lie to deceive and kill Infidels.

Islam is incompatible with America and Christian Nations and the Left knows That and this is why they want Islam here in his country, to attempt to weaken our Nation.*




Sunni Man said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> ...


Only fools believe muslim countries wouldn't be a problem if the West hadn't "interfered."  Britain ruled India for hundreds of years, and we don't have a problem with it.  The same goes for about a dozen African countries.  The problem exists only in countries that have a majority Muslim population.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Why would I waste time studying a book written by a murderer and a pedophile? And I just knew you'd chicken out on me. I answered your question and all I got back was insults. You're not helping your case at all. You are an intellectual coward, or you would debate the OP instead of offering deflections and insults. Welcome to my ignore list, PUNK




Allow me to translate:

My brand of baloney is better than your brand of baloney.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


The more devout they are, the more they follow it.  Polls show that large percetage of them believe the Q'ran should be taken literally.


JoeB131 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > He'll quote something from the Old Testament, no doubt. What an idiot.
> ...




Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Issa (Feb 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Hmmm so the west can around fucking up countries, and everyone should be happy?
Didn't the Brit think of Americans as terrorists when they were pushing them out?

Our biggest issue is backing the occupation of Palestine we paying a heavy price and we will for a long time to come. Instead of playing the peace keeper we are making enemies left and right.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 4, 2018)

*Not only were they allies of Hitler, they helped Hitler design his Genocidal Machinery and methods he used to kill over 7 Million Jews.

They killed 2 Million Jews in The Armenian Gemocide so they were well versed in how to conduct genocide.

Islam is the most murderous cult on the planet.

Life comes from God & Death comes from Hell.

Islam is a Death Cult and the reward for it’s followers is not 72 Virgins in Paradise, it’s 72 Demons in Hell!



RWNJ said:





Issa said:





Lastamender said:





NYcarbineer said:



			In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
		
Click to expand...

Considering they were on the wrong side of two world wars just might have something to do with that, wouldn't you think?
		
Click to expand...

Facts :
Muslims fought mostly on the allies side. I know they didn't teach you that in school...Muslims of East Asia (Indians), north Africa and others did help the allies to defeat the Nazis. One of thrm was my grandfather.
		
Click to expand...

And which history book was that mentioned in? Because it is a fact that Muslims were allies of Hitler.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Saddam's invasion was a threat to the entire civilized world.  He would have controlles 2/3 of the world's oil supply if his invasion had been allowed to stand.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Christianity had centuries of history of violence, aggression, annihilation of non-Christians, overrunning and exploiting foreign lands in the name of the religion,
> 
> but then, once Christians had taken over half the world,
> 
> they suddenly decided, oh no, such behavior is unacceptable!!!


Christianity did not take over any countries or peoole in the name of Chritianity except for the small sliver of crusader states that were retaken from the muzzie savages.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Wrong.  You are forgetting the abarbary pirates.  You're also forgetting all the hijackings and bombings that occured prior to the first Gulf war.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 4, 2018)

*Let me translate:

Satan is a Liar and The Father of Lies and a Murderer.

He is the Adversary of God, of Truth of all that is Holy and Righteous.

allah is Called The Great Liar, The Great Deceiver, The Trickster In The Koran therefore he is Lucifer and is the enemy of This Country and all persons who do not practice Islam, and even many who do not practice the right Islam.  

allah and all of his followers will spend eternity in Hell after the return of Christ and The Judgement!*



Mr Clean said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I waste time studying a book written by a murderer and a pedophile? And I just knew you'd chicken out on me. I answered your question and all I got back was insults. You're not helping your case at all. You are an intellectual coward, or you would debate the OP instead of offering deflections and insults. Welcome to my ignore list, PUNK
> ...


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

Issa said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Even if we had stayed on our side of the pond, Muslims would still hate us. It's not something we did. It's what they are that's the problem.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Christians are never called to perform “atrocities” like Islam calls for... 
Do you watch too many Hollywood movies


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Islam is based upon the conquest and suppression of Unbelievers.

It is the last of the world's large-scale Warrior Cults.

As such, it is a cancer upon the face of Mankind.

Great slaughter has been perpetrated upon Mankind by the adherents of Christianity; during some eras, even more than Islam.

However, Christian slaughter is perpetrated in direct disobedience fo the tenants and core teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.

Islamic slaughter, on the other hand, is perpetrated in direct *obedience* to the tenants and core teachings of Muhammed.


----------



## equalizer_0 (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Islam is misunderstood.



People are ignorant and will generally misunderstand any religion to their own benefit and others' disadvantage.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




we were defending an ally kuwait. isnt it you guys that complain about imperialism?


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

equalizer_0 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is misunderstood.
> ...


It's kinda hard to misunderstand Islam. A religion created by a murderer and a pedophile. Enough said. Just saying.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




they also had their independance. sure british petroleum used the oil, but they haf their own govt after the ottoman empire fell


----------



## equalizer_0 (Feb 4, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> It's kinda hard to misunderstand Islam. A religion created by a murderer and a pedophile. Enough said. Just saying.



I'm not in a position to defend Islam, but people misunderstood Christianity, too. They called Jesus a wine-bibber and a gluttonous man while they mocked John the Baptist for fasting, and put both of them to death.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Feb 4, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Sadam invaded Kuwait. Pretty simple, you should have not embarrassed yourself.


----------



## RWNJ (Feb 4, 2018)

equalizer_0 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > It's kinda hard to misunderstand Islam. A religion created by a murderer and a pedophile. Enough said. Just saying.
> ...


Yeah. Some people get really upset when you tell them that they are a sinner.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

Issa said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Show us those facts.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 4, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Islam is based upon the conquest and suppression of Unbelievers.
> 
> It is the last of the world's large-scale Warrior Cults.
> 
> ...


Your last sentence is the one people refuse to listen to, why? Too much proof Islam is what it is? Everyone has run away from what those verses say, and say clearly, time someone  tells  us why this should be ignored and not seen as a very serious problem.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > We invaded Iraq in '91 because they invaded Kuwait.
> ...



It wasn’t, but they are an ally and we weren’t the only country that came to aid them


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


wait is Joe an isolationist?
Wow, I thought he was MR Globalist and hated borders and walls and the idea that we should focus on our own country.


----------



## Issa (Feb 5, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Not only were they allies of Hitler, they helped Hitler design his Genocidal Machinery and methods he used to kill over 7 Million Jews.
> 
> They killed 2 Million Jews in The Armenian Gemocide so they were well versed in how to conduct genocide.
> 
> ...



Muslims harbored Jews on two occasions one when they were prosecuted by the Christians of Iberian peninsula (Google it), and during the world wars. I know that they didn't teach you that in school here in the US....but you can overseas and not only ask the jews there but you can see documentaries about the subject if you can't afford buying books.

It pisses me off that I have to sit here talk to ********** ***** like you....anywhere Europe or the rest of the world they studied this stuff in elementary.
Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia, Egypt, Senegal, Mali, etc....that are majority Muslims they fought alongside the allies, and they did protect the Jews. Take for example Morocco that was occupied back then by France, the king refused to hand the Jews to the French that were gonna hand them to the Germans. The Muslims of France protected the Jews....example when they hid them in the grand mosque.
Guys please read fucking books and history.....Those who fought with the germany because of common interest, they were fighting the Brits not because they hate the Jews. The Jews lived under islamic rule for thousands of years....they could've been easily wiped out if what you say is true. But Islam orders muslims to respect all human beings and especially the people of the book The Christians and The Jews.

Read, read, read .....damn it. it's frustrating.


----------



## Issa (Feb 5, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Sweet heart.....There's a saying don't poke the bear, it won't bite you. For the last century, the US has been wrecking havoc in the world and the Islamic world. You tell me what you want them to do? send us flowers and a thank you note? Muslims were the first ones to recognize the independence of the US from the British empire and were guaranteed a safe passage in the Mideastern sea. And most Muslims are considered allies to the US. Also in case you didn't know it. And Muslims on daily basis protect your ass and mine from another suicide bomber. In case you didn't know it.


----------



## Snouter (Feb 5, 2018)

The people of the "book."  

Muslims hate Whites and Semi-Whites (Jews).


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> And which history book was that mentioned in? Because it is a fact that Muslims were allies of Hitler.



Really. 

Let's look at the countries that were in the Axis
Germany- Christian
Italy- CHristian
Japan - Buddhist and Shinto
Bulgaria - Christian
Finland - Christian
Romania - Christian
Thailand - Hindu and Buddhist. 
Hungary - Christian
Slovakia - Christian and run by a Catholic Priest. 

On the other hand, the Muslim nations that weren't European colonies at the time were on the allied side.  Millions of Muslims from the colonies fought for the British.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Only fools believe muslim countries wouldn't be a problem if the West hadn't "interfered." Britain ruled India for hundreds of years, and we don't have a problem with it. The same goes for about a dozen African countries. The problem exists only in countries that have a majority Muslim population.



Here's the thing. We aren't STILL fucking with those African countries or India, probably because they aren't standing on a shit-ton of oil. 

When did we stop having a "problem" with Vietnam? When we stopped interfering with them.  Amazing how that works.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> They killed 2 Million Jews in The Armenian Gemocide so they were well versed in how to conduct genocide.



Um, dude, the Armenians weren't Jews, they were Christians, and they openly rebelled against the Ottomans during a war.  



The Original Tree said:


> Satan is a Liar and The Father of Lies and a Murderer.
> 
> He is the Adversary of God, of Truth of all that is Holy and Righteous.
> 
> allah is Called The Great Liar, The Great Deceiver, The Trickster In The Koran therefore he is Lucifer and is the enemy of This Country and all persons who do not practice Islam, and even many who do not practice the right Islam.



You see, the thing is, I read the bible, and Satan only kills 10 people - the Children of Job - on a bet with God.  

Meanwhile, God drowns everyone in the world, kills everyone in Sodom with fire, makes his people wander around the desert for 40 years until they all die from that generation, kills David's son to teach him adultery is bad, kills 70,000 people because David did a census he or Satan ordered, kills 42 children because they made fun of a bald prophet.  

i'm having a hard time seeing how Satan is the bad guy here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Islam is based upon the conquest and suppression of Unbelievers.
> 
> It is the last of the world's large-scale Warrior Cults.
> 
> As such, it is a cancer upon the face of Mankind.



Well, then they kind of suck at it, given they haven't really expanded their sphere of influence all that much in the last few hundred years. 



Kondor3 said:


> Great slaughter has been perpetrated upon Mankind by the adherents of Christianity; during some eras, even more than Islam.
> 
> However, Christian slaughter is perpetrated in direct disobedience fo the tenants and core teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.



Ah, the "No True Scotsman" Fallacy.  That one never gets old. 



Kondor3 said:


> Islamic slaughter, on the other hand, is perpetrated in direct *obedience* to the tenants and core teachings of Muhammed.



I could find more violent passages in the Bible than I can in the Koran, that's the thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> we were defending an ally kuwait. isnt it you guys that complain about imperialism?



1) Kuwait wasn't our ally at the time. 
2) the Emir was one of hte people who bankrolled Saddam when he was attacking Iran.
3) The Kuwaitis were the ones who instigated the crisis by overdrilling the Rumalia oil fields.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It wasn’t, but they are an ally and we weren’t the only country that came to aid them



Yes, that's what happens when you let the oil companies and Zionists dictate your policies.  Other people's problem suddenly become your problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> wait is Joe an isolationist?
> Wow, I thought he was MR Globalist and hated borders and walls and the idea that we should focus on our own country.



How are we focused on our own country is we are saying "How High" when the Zionists yell "Jump"? 

I think we should focus on our own country.  It's just the priorities of building useless walls when our bridges are crumbling is kind of stupid.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > wait is Joe an isolationist?
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Again, Rusty, there's a reason most people have you on ignore. You don't add anything to a conversation.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, Rusty, there's a reason most people have you on ignore. You don't add anything to a conversation.


Well, sorry I intimidate progressives like yourself. Lol


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> ...Well, then they kind of suck at it, given they haven't really expanded their sphere of influence all that much in the last few hundred years...


They have been largely under the heel of European imperialism for the past century or two or three, depending upon the region.

Given that Europe has bled itself white through two world wars and can no longer hold onto its empires, the Muzzies are finally free to resume their ancient hobby.

That re-enabling has all materialized within Living Memory, and after a mere 60-70 years, they're already phukking things up again wherever you turn.

With much more to come in the not-too-distant future.


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ...However, Christian slaughter is perpetrated in direct disobedience fo the tenants and core teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.
> ...


That is not an answer, nor does it alter the irrefutable truth of the observation.


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Islamic slaughter, on the other hand, is perpetrated in direct *obedience* to the tenants and core teachings of Muhammed.
> ...


New Testament supercedes Old.

The teachings of Jesus of Nazareth are the trump card which overrides the historical narrative and backstop guidelines found in the Old Testament.

Show me where Jesus of Nazareth commands his followers to conquer and kill Unbelievers.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 5, 2018)

Islam isn't a religion. Its a death cult.

A cult where idiots worship a pedophile named Mohammad.

A cult where woman are less than nothing. Women who are stoned, abused and treated like slaves. That's the cult of Islam.

They don't assimilate into any country they land in. Their Sharia Law is bullshit and they do nothing but cause problems in those countries.

Just ask the folks in Paris and San Bernardino how great the cult is.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Snouter said:


> The people of the "book."
> 
> Muslims hate Whites and Semi-Whites (Jews).


Muslims don't hate _Whites_.

Islam is not a race - it is a political and cultural philosophy and warrior cult and mechanism of conquest, thinly disguised as a religion.

Muslims hate _Unbelievers_, as they are commanded to do by their phony-baloney Prophet.

( _*P*eanut-butter-and-jelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im_ )


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> They have been largely under the heel of European imperialism for the past century or two or three, depending upon the region.
> 
> Given that Europe has bled itself white through two world wars and can no longer hold onto its empires, the Muzzies are finally free to resume their ancient hobby.
> 
> ...



Okay, guy, I realize you are terrified of that Muslim hiding under your bed, but the reality is, if we have a problem with that part of the world, it's because of our own stupid policies, not because their belief in an Invisible Sky Pixie is any worse than your belief in an Invisible Sky Pixie.  

Our policy is to stick our dicks in a hornet's nest and then complain about getting stung and what a bunch of bastards the hornets are.  That's when we aren't nurturing bigger and nastier hornets that eventually turn on us. 



Kondor3 said:


> That is not an answer, nor does it alter the irrefutable truth of the observation.



Um, yeah, it kind of is. the thing is, Popes and Kings and Politicians have been able to quote the bible to justify all manner of horrors- War, Imperialism, Genocide, Slavery.  So to selectively take a few verses out of context from the Koran but ignore the way the bible has been used in the same way is disingenous. 

No True Scotsman Fallacy. 



Kondor3 said:


> New Testament supercedes Old.
> 
> The teachings of Jesus of Nazareth are the trump card which overrides the historical narrative and backstop guidelines found in the Old Testament.



That's not what Jesus said. 

Jesus said the Law of Moses is still binding.  

Jesus didn't change, we did when we decided slavery and slaughtering unbelievers was a bit harsh.


----------



## Linkiloo (Feb 5, 2018)

Issa said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


And yet muslims are blowing up each other and killing more other muslims than westerners. So I'm led to believe that the people who misunderstand the religion are in fact the muslims themselves. For some reason they seem to be interpreting it wrong, quite often. Strange huh?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Islam isn't a religion. Its a death cult.
> 
> A cult where idiots worship a pedophile named Mohammad.
> 
> ...



Right. I'm more likely to be shot by a white guy who didn't like a movie than a muslim... but never mind.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 5, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> And yet muslims are blowing up each other and killing more other muslims than westerners. So I'm led to believe that the people who misunderstand the religion are in fact the muslims themselves. For some reason they seem to be interpreting it wrong, quite often. Strange huh?


Yep.
.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Islam isn't a religion. Its a death cult.
> ...



That you might but I'm sure the victims of the "religion" of peace would disagree.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 5, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



They weren't actually an ally.  We had no treaty of that nature with Kuwait.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 5, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Hussein invading kuwait.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 5, 2018)

The UN approved the coalition and the removal of Iraq from Kuwait.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > And which history book was that mentioned in? Because it is a fact that Muslims were allies of Hitler.
> ...


Prove it. All I see is you saying it and not proving it. I can show you Muslim SS troops. I can show Hitler and the Grand Mufti. Only your mouth as a source means 0.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2018)

> Yet again we see it: a convert to Islam gets the idea, which we are always told by non-Muslim authorities in the West is a misunderstanding of Islam, that his new religion commands him to commit treason and mass murder. *Authorities remain completely uninterested in why the teachers of the Religion of Peace so frequently fail to impart that peace to new converts, as well as in why those converts all misunderstand Islam in exactly the same way.*



How about that? Where is that message of peace?
Hollywood director’s son, a convert to Islam, stars in al-Qaeda propaganda video

According to Muhammad there will be no peace until Islam dominates the world. That message, like the ones in the OP,  are also in black and white and in their holy literature anyone can read.

Time to get back to the facts about what this religion says and what we see some Muslims doing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Only fools believe muslim countries wouldn't be a problem if the West hadn't "interfered." Britain ruled India for hundreds of years, and we don't have a problem with it. The same goes for about a dozen African countries. The problem exists only in countries that have a majority Muslim population.
> ...



We wouldn't be interfering in the ME if those countries weren't constantly invading each other and blowing people up with suicide attacks.  The left always finds a way to blame the U.S. for every evil thing some other country does. Only the idiots are buying it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Only fools believe muslim countries wouldn't be a problem if the West hadn't "interfered." Britain ruled India for hundreds of years, and we don't have a problem with it. The same goes for about a dozen African countries. The problem exists only in countries that have a majority Muslim population.
> ...


Nigeria has tons of oil.  Other African countries have valuable minerals including gold and diamonds, but they don't invade their neighbors or blow up innocent people.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, Rusty, there's a reason most people have you on ignore. You don't add anything to a conversation.


I don't have him on ignore, and apparenty you don't either.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2018)

> Despite the evidence, the media refuses to headline their articles with the truth. That’s why they are rightfully called fake news. CBS and many others titled it “Ex-soldier” instead of “Muslim jihadist.”



The truth about Islam is being hidden, shouted down, and denied. Why is the truth so hard to handle?
Colorado: Muslim gets life for killing Denver transit guard who was also a pastor


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > And yet muslims are blowing up each other and killing more other muslims than westerners. So I'm led to believe that the people who misunderstand the religion are in fact the muslims themselves. For some reason they seem to be interpreting it wrong, quite often. Strange huh?
> ...



Um, yeah, I think having your neighborhood carpet bombed is a little worse than having to wear a Bhurka... 

No problem, though, Mac, I'm sure you're going to march down to the recruiters to liberate all that oil... I mean women. you're liberating the women.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Nigeria has tons of oil. Other African countries have valuable minerals including gold and diamonds, but they don't invade their neighbors or blow up innocent people.



Uh, the only people invading and blowing up innocent people... are us.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Getting bombed wearing a burka must really suck. They are killing each other and allying with anyone who will help them. What don't you get? Islams worst victims are Muslims.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> > Despite the evidence, the media refuses to headline their articles with the truth. That’s why they are rightfully called fake news. CBS and many others titled it “Ex-soldier” instead of “Muslim jihadist.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay... let's look at that.  

The guy's name was Joshua Cummings, not Abdul Mohammed.  

When he started talking crazy shit in his local mosque, other people at that mosque reported him to DHS< who got right on that... naw, just kidding, they didn't do a thing.  

_*On Dec. 24, 2016, a mosque leader emailed the Department of Homeland Security to say a man identifying himself as a Muslim convert named Joshua, from Pampa, Texas, made worrisome statements that day about fighting to establish "the rule of Islam." The email also said the man had rebuked a speaker "as being soft" on Shariah law earlier that month.*_
_*
Ex-soldier gets life in prison without parole for slaying Denver transit guard*_


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Getting bombed wearing a burka must really suck. They are killing each other and allying with anyone who will help them. What don't you get? Islams worst victims are Muslims.



No, radicalized people's victims are mostly Muslims, sometimes Christians...  

But what we don't do is say, "Hey, maybe it's time to change our dumb policies"


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > > Despite the evidence, the media refuses to headline their articles with the truth. That’s why they are rightfully called fake news. CBS and many others titled it “Ex-soldier” instead of “Muslim jihadist.”
> ...


No one is perfect. Is still does not change the fact Islam inspires killers today and will tomorrow. Anything else?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Getting bombed wearing a burka must really suck. They are killing each other and allying with anyone who will help them. What don't you get? Islams worst victims are Muslims.
> ...


Hey, maybe it is time to call Islam out, or are you scared to criticize those who threaten to kill you because a religion says they can?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> No one is perfect. Is still does not change the fact Islam inspires killers today and will tomorrow. Anything else?



So do Batman Movies, but I don't necessarily think Batman movies are evil.  Well, maybe that one with George Clooney.  



Lastamender said:


> Hey, maybe it is time to call Islam out, or are you scared to criticize those who threaten to kill you because a religion says they can?



Call them out for what?  Things you don't like in a holy book you've never read and don't understand?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Nigeria has tons of oil. Other African countries have valuable minerals including gold and diamonds, but they don't invade their neighbors or blow up innocent people.
> ...



Wrong, asshole.

2016 Brussels bombings - Wikipedia

Afghanistan says death toll from Kabul bombing rises to 103

Boston Bombings - News, Pictures & Videos - CBS News

List of terrorist incidents - Wikipedia


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > No one is perfect. Is still does not change the fact Islam inspires killers today and will tomorrow. Anything else?
> ...


Anyone can understand what it says, sorry you have a problem with that.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > we were defending an ally kuwait. isnt it you guys that complain about imperialism?
> ...




yes kuwait was an ally
and so he helped saddam against a common enemy....thisbis a nothingburger 
overdrilling? are you really defending saddma for this, just to attack a republican president


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Fundamentalist Islam is the problem, just like fundamentalist Christianity and fundamentalist Buddhism... Fundamentalist republicanism... Etc etc Etc


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Fundamentalist Islam is the just like fundamentalist Christianity and fundamentalist Buddhism... Fundamentalist republicanism...


You were an idiot when you posted that garbage before. This is over your head. You are still an idiot.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Fundamentalist Islam is the just like fundamentalist Christianity and fundamentalist Buddhism... Fundamentalist republicanism...
> ...


Do you know what a fundamentalist is, dumbass?


----------



## Linkiloo (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Islam isn't a religion. Its a death cult.
> ...


Not here in Europe. I'm more likely to be driven into or stabbed by a muslim terrorist.


----------



## Linkiloo (Feb 6, 2018)

I am sick and tired of the self hatred. All this whinging and handwringing and blaming ourselves, the West, for "bombing them all".

Well guess what? People were colonalised, bombed, gassed and murdered throughout history.  Sometimes the intentions were good (getting rid of a dictator in the hopes of liberating muslims), sometimes less so but it is only muslims who remain the never ending victim of the West. They can't deal with freedom.  I'm sick of it.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> I am sick and tired of the self hatred. All this whinging and handwringing and blaming ourselves, the West, for "bombing them all".
> 
> Well guess what? People were colonalised, bombed, gassed and murdered throughout history.  Sometimes the intentions were good (getting rid of a dictator in the hopes of liberating muslims), sometimes less so but it is only muslims who remain the never ending victim of the West. They can't deal with freedom.  I'm sick of it.


Seems like they have a problem dealing with Western supported dictators and being bombed back to the Stone Age... Many thanks to to the GOP for the stupidest war ever Iraq. And the depression...


----------



## Linkiloo (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of the self hatred. All this whinging and handwringing and blaming ourselves, the West, for "bombing them all".
> ...


Yeah yeah, that is another one. "western supported dictators". Funny how they are all so weak and corrupt that the West controls everything. I guess all failed states are the fault of the West. Grow up.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Fundamentalist Islam is the problem, just like fundamentalist Christianity and fundamentalist Buddhism... Fundamentalist republicanism... Etc etc Etc


There are no fundamentalist Buddhists or fundamentalist Presbyterians or fundamentalist Republicans (or fundamentalist Democrats, for that matter) chopping the heads off of children and slaughtering gays.

This is one of the Regressive Left's fundamental (ironic!) ways of spinning for Islam:  Equating it with other ideologies.  This is the most vicious and dangerous religion -- on the whole, good people, great people and bad people -- on the planet, right now, right here, today. And to deny that is the ultimate in intellectual dishonesty.  People are dying and suffering.

*Islam needs a Reformation, now, *and there are people fighting for it.  Decent Muslims, over a billion of them, need it. The world needs it.  The Regressive Left and Fundamentalist Islamists are fighting against it.  Why is that?  *Especially* the way you feel about religion?
.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 6, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> I am sick and tired of the self hatred. All this whinging and handwringing and blaming ourselves, the West, for "bombing them all".
> 
> Well guess what? People were colonalised, bombed, gassed and murdered throughout history.  Sometimes the intentions were good (getting rid of a dictator in the hopes of liberating muslims), sometimes less so but it is only muslims who remain the never ending victim of the West. They can't deal with freedom.  I'm sick of it.



I agree.

When we left Iraq we left a govt, Iraqi troops and a country in a lot better shape then it had been in decades.

Didn't take them long to lose it all. I figure they would all rather live in squalor and under a dicatator.

Fuck em all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong, asshole.



Okay, so there's no "invading" on that list.  

And frankly, I always find it amusing you guys are good when we or the Zionists bomb the crap out of civilians, but you get all upset when they retailiate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Anyone can understand what it says, sorry you have a problem with that.



Again, I doubt you know any Muslims or have ever read the Koran. 



buckeye45_73 said:


> yes kuwait was an ally
> and so he helped saddam against a common enemy....thisbis a nothingburger



Well, no, I really think that when you raise a vicious pitbull, you don't deserve sympathy when it mauls your kids. The Gulf States enabled Saddam's bad behavior throughout the 80's.  Come to think of it, so did the US, we just loved us some Saddam and even sent in the Navy to protect his tankers when the Iranians started sinking them. Whoops. We shot down an airliner full of civilians.  

We even gave Saddam a big old pass when he almost sank the USS Stark.  

But then he started threatening Big Oil's obscene profits, and shit, we can't have that!


----------



## Rustic (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone can understand what it says, sorry you have a problem with that.
> ...




 Only a fool thinks that Muslims are reasonable in the least


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ah, yes, we can't have a thread hating on the Muslims without Mac showing up. 



Mac1958 said:


> There are no fundamentalist Buddhists or fundamentalist Presbyterians or .... chopping the heads off of children and slaughtering gays.



Really? 

Well, we have the Buddhists in Burma killing the Rohingya Muslim minority. 

2016 Rohingya persecution in Myanmar - Wikipedia

The Burmese military have been accused of wide-scale human rights violations, including extrajudicial killings, gang rapes, arson and infanticides, claims which the Burmese government dismisses as "exaggerations".[9][10]

You have fundamentalist Christians killing abortion doctors and bombing gay nightclubs.  

But it's the Muslims, they are the bad ones.  

Keep telling yourself that Mac, and how totally not racist you are. 



Mac1958 said:


> This is one of the Regressive Left's fundamental (ironic!) ways of spinning for Islam: Equating it with other ideologies. This is the most vicious and dangerous religion -- on the whole, good people, great people and bad people -- on the planet, right now, right here, today. And to deny that is the ultimate in intellectual dishonesty. People are dying and suffering.



Guy, all religions are vicious. I do love how you qualify it with "right now", because I guess that it excuses all the genocidal behavior by Christians all the way up until the last century.  You like when Christians and Buddhists in WWII slaughtered 70 million people. But right now, the Muslims are MEAN!!!  

They aren't "dangerous" because their belief in a Magic Sky Man is any worse than yours. Heck, it's not even about religion at all. Atheists can be jerks, too. Just ask Stalin and Mao.  They are dangerous because after brutalizing them for 40 years, they are a lot less picky about who they hurt fighting back. 



Mac1958 said:


> *Islam needs a Reformation, now, *and there are people fighting for it. Decent Muslims, over a billion of them, need it. The world needs it. The Regressive Left and Fundamentalist Islamists are fighting against it. Why is that? *Especially* the way you feel about religion?



Because- one more time. 

1) Religion isn't the problem here, our stupid policies are. 
2) It's not our place as outsiders to tell a religion they need to reform. 
3) Finding some pet western educated Muslim who agrees with you because someone cut her junk when she was 5 for non-religious cultural reasons isn't a compelling authority.  

Since we know you LACK the intellect to refute any of this, please take your pompous Islamophobic horseshit and stick it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Claudette said:


> I agree.
> 
> When we left Iraq we left a govt, Iraqi troops and a country in a lot better shape then it had been in decades.
> 
> Didn't take them long to lose it all. I figure they would all rather live in squalor and under a dicatator.



No, we didn't. We leveled the country, we killed 600,000 people, we left a completely disfunctional government in charge because anyone who had worked for the previous government and knew how to keep the lights on was barred from government service, we disbanded a huge army and left it to join any gang of thugs out there. 

We totally fucked up Iraq, and whine about why it's still a problem.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Ah, yes, we can't have a thread hating on the Muslims without Mac showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ See?

The Regressive Left hates religion, yet they spin for the most dangerous religion on the planet.  Spin, pivot, attack.

They know it too, they see their own deadly hypocrisy, which is why they get so angry, nasty and personal.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left hates religion, yet they spin for the most dangerous religion on the planet. Spin, pivot, attack.
> 
> They know it too, they see their own deadly hypocrisy, which is why they get so angry.



Naw, dude, your racism makes me angry.  Your support for imperialism makes me angry. (You are happy to send other people's kids out to support your policies, but I'll bet you don't have a DD214.) 

What goes on in the Middle East is NOT MY PROBLEM!!!!  

Not my circus, not my monkeys!


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Islam is a cancer on the face of Mankind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Islam is a cancer on the face of Mankind.



Racism is a cancer on the face of mankind.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Islam is a cancer on the face of Mankind.


It can be reformed and improved.  Since it's clearly not going anywhere, this is the only action we have.

The problem is that jihadism has too many enablers who are willing to spin & attack for the religion that is being distorted.

As we see on this thread.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Only a fool thinks that Muslims are reasonable in the least



I don't know, let's look at that.  

Bin Laden's three rationalizations for attacking the WTC. 

1) We support Israel
2) We were starving hundreds of thousands of Iraqis with sanctions
3) We were occupying their Holy land. 

What he DID about it was unreasonable, but these are kind of valid complaints.  We in fact, stopped doing two of them. 

Just like the pro-life nut who shoots an abortion doctor. He might have a complaint about abortion that is reasonable, but shooting a doctor or blowing up a clinic is unreasonable.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a cancer on the face of Mankind.
> ...


Dear Islam:

The first step along the path to Reform is admitting that you have a problem.

Then again, declaring himself the Final Prophet, your Founder rigged the Q'uran to lock-out changes, didn't he?

Never mind.

Sincerely,

The Sane Part of the World Outside Your Bloody Domain


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> It can be reformed and improved. Since it's clearly not going anywhere, this is the only action we have.
> 
> The problem is that jihadism has too many enablers who are willing to spin & attack for the religion that is being distorted.
> 
> As we see on this thread.



Where is your theological authority to reform anything? 

Just asking. 

Guy, the thing is, back in the 1970's, our problem in the Middle East wasn't "Islam" or "Jihadism".  The people we were told were our enemies by the Zionists and Oil Companies were Secularist, Nationalist and just a little too pro-Soviet.  The PLO, the Baathists, Khadaffy.  These weren't religious guys.  

Of course, from their point of view, they just didn't like being under the thumb of the west.  Even worse, they figured out how they could use oil to get at us. 

"Dependence on fossil fuels! My only weakness!"  


So what did we do? 

Well, we funded the Islamic nuts (including Bin Laden) in Afghanistan because those Damned Commies were going to teach girls how to read or something.  We threw in with the Saudis, who sponsor Whabbism, which is actually a kind of troubling philosophy within the Islamic world. We flooded the region with weapons and backed guys like Saddam. 

And when these very bad people we enabled turned on us, we threw up our hands and said, "Oh my Gosh, their religion is bad!!!"   

Insanity is defined as continuing to do the same thing and expecting a different result.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Dear Islam:
> 
> The first step along the path to Reform is admitting that you have a problem.
> 
> ...



Dear Christianity, 

The first step along the path of reform is to pretend that the stuff in your Big Book of Bronze Age Fairy Tales isn't there. 

Then when an atheist actually questions them, you say, "But that's the Old Testament" 

Even though Jesus locked out changes, too.  

Sincerely, the Part of the World who laughs when you say, "My Sky Pixie can beat up your Sky Pixie!"


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


There are people who fighting within the religion for a Reformation.  They're putting their lives on the line every day to do it.

*Unfortunately, the very people on whom they should be able to depend on for help have turned on them.  *As we see on this thread.

Here's the guy who coined the term "Regressive Left", a liberal Brit Muslim bravely fighting for a Reformation:
.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Islam cannot be reformed by ex pats.

Islam can only be reformed within its core domains.

Wake me up when we begin to see serious Reform talk in Mecca and Medinah and Riyadh and Damascus and Mosul and Tehran and Kabul.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> There are people who fighting within the religion for a Reformation. They're putting their lives on the line every day to do it.
> 
> *Unfortunately, the very people on whom they should be able to depend on for help have turned on them. *As we see on this thread.
> 
> Here's the guy who coined the term "Regressive Left", a liberal Brit Muslim bravely fighting for a Reformation:



Yeah, well, maybe he needs to grow up and realize that his religion wasn't what he wants it to be. 

You see, I realized at 20 that Catholicism was full of shit. I had suspicions going back to when I was 11.  But the corker was when the nasty old nun said at my mom's funeral that God had a good reason for making her suffer for a year.  

You know what I didn't do? I didn't try to tell the Pope his job.  I didn't insist that we needed a "reform" in Catholicism because I was sooooo much smarter than they were.  

If this guy doesn't like Islam's beliefs, he has a really simple option. STOP BELIEVING IN THEM!!!  Find a religion that matches his sensibilities or do the breathtakingly rational thing of realizing there aren't any fucking sky pixies and be done with it. 

The thing is, most of the One Billion Muslims in the world are pretty happy with Islam just like it is.  Oh, well.  Not my problem.  NO matter how much the shills of the Zionists and Oil Companies tell me it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Islam cannot be reformed by ex pats.
> 
> Islam can only be reformed within its core domains.
> 
> Wake me up when we begin to see serious Reform talk in Mecca and Medinah and Riyadh and Damascus and Mosul and Tehran and Kabul.



Again, when we start seeing reform in Rome and the Bible belt, wake me up.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


It'll certainly take a while, and yes, most of the work has to come from within.

But it needs help and support from the outside, and the Regressive Left has thrown in with the other side.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> It'll certainly take a while, and yes, most of the work has to come from within.
> 
> But it needs help and support from the outside, and the Regressive Left has thrown in with the other side.



no, we just don't throw in with your irrational Islamophobia.  

NOT MY PROBLEM.  

When you guys who want to reform Islam sign up for the Army, then you can fucking talk to me.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Excellent article. Good for the willfully ignorant to read if they can handle it.


I think I’m going to become a Muslim after reading it


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> ...It'll certainly take a while, and yes, most of the work has to come from within...


Agreed.



> ...But it needs help and support from the outside...


Given that it's had 1300 years without the slightest sign of serious Reform, it appears it needs outside Pressure, rather than Help.



> ...and the Regressive Left has thrown in with the other side..


Weaklings usually gravitate towards the strong.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Only a fool thinks that Muslims are reasonable in the least
> ...


The Middle East is the most violent place in the history of the planet, Islam is the most violent cult the planet has ever known.
Muslims start the fights Israel seems to end them, Israel is a country the size of New Jersey and still Muslims want to push them out of existence of their tiny land. Reasonable?
Saddam Hussein was a dictator that deserved what he got, Move On


----------



## Rustic (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Islam:
> ...


Lol
It’s obvious you have no understanding of Christianity


----------



## Rustic (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > There are people who fighting within the religion for a Reformation. They're putting their lives on the line every day to do it.
> ...


Lol
Catholicism And Islam are a man made religion just like man made climate change... so in other words cults.
Control freaks everyone of them...


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Fundamentalist Islam is the problem, just like fundamentalist Christianity and fundamentalist Buddhism... Fundamentalist republicanism... Etc etc Etc
> ...


Sure , ignoramus, those aren't Buddhists in Myanmar, those aren't Christians in Kenya Etc killing gays legally. And then there's fundamentalist Republicans like you, you know not what you do dingbat.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Thanks for the spam propaganda, dupe. There's exactly the same kind of stuff in the Bible. That's why


Linkiloo said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Yep, we had nothing to do with screwing up the Middle East, overthrowing democracy in Iran and supporting all the dictators in the Middle East. Now bombing the hell and starving Yemen.
only fundamentalist Christians read it literally.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.
> ...



Bullshit. They had a functioning Govt. An Army and a county that was way better than what they had.

They couldn't wait for us to leave and lost it all after we left.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Lol
Except for Christ never condoned it, Unlike Islam and Mohammed


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Regressive Left hates religion, yet they spin for the most dangerous religion on the planet. Spin, pivot, attack.
> ...


Islam is not a race. And racism is about color not what people believe. How stupid you and arguments are is just special. Remember the topic is what Islams says and what it means.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent article. Good for the willfully ignorant to read if they can handle it.
> ...


Why not, they resort to violence just like the Left.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Left-leaning Independent, voted for Hillary.

There is no one here who is more hateful fundamentalist than you. 

Keep trying, though, you're funny when triggered.
.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It'll certainly take a while, and yes, most of the work has to come from within.
> ...


Are these people Islamophobic?


> Other Recent "Misunderstandings
> of Islam"   2018.02.05 (Israel)
> A 29-year-old father of four is stabbed to death by an Arab terrorist.   2018.02.04 (Nigeria)
> Two people are burned alive by Islamic activists.   2018.02.04 (Cameroon)
> ...


Islam is something to fear. Go back to the OP and try reading.

*TheReligionofPeace*
TROP is a non-partisan, fact-based site which examines the ideological threat that Islam poses to human dignity and freedom.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Do you know who agrees with fundamentalist christians that this country is going to shit because of our immorality?  Muslims.


You have a lot more in common with them than us atheist liberals.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


How about me?  I'm noticing the radical right is out in force today telling the rest of us what (losers, communists, american haters) we are.  Did Rush get you all going at lunch or what?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Who are these Christians killing and what verses inspire them? I can answer both of those questions about Islamics, you can't answer one.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


A left-leaning Independent who voted for Hillary, taking orders from Rush?

Huh?

Are you drunk?
.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I'm not defending Islam brother.  I'm just saying Christian fundamentalists have a lot more in common with them than us on the left do.  

I'm not violent.  

Does that KKK guy who ran over and killed that girl at the Trump rally speak for you?  Cause I think it is you on the right who are violent and dangerous.  You have all the guns and ammo.  Too bad it's locked in your gun safe so you are totally unprepared.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I do not own a gun, yet. And the KKK saying it is Christian is a lie. Killers for Islam are Muslims(some, not all) and terror is condoned and rewarded. Antifa, the Left, also feel violence is an end that justifies the means. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Not all Muslims are violent and not all christians are non violent.  

Yes the KKK are christian.  If they say they are and they believe they are, they are.  Who are you to say they are not?  That's just your spin on Christianity.  How many sects are there in Christianity?

And did the American south become Christian the day they freed the slaves or were they Christians before they freed the slaves?  

I tend to believe the Christian and Muslim wackos are the real theists, not you cherry pickers and sugar coaters.  LOL.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What you believe has nothing to do with the facts. Why that does not bother you is your problem. But when you insist on comparing Islam to Christianity when it comes to violence is lying to yourself and others. Reality awaits.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone can understand what it says, sorry you have a problem with that.
> ...




wow, what a commie

but that still didn't answer why Iraq invaded Kuwait if they were such good friends.....care to enlighten us all?
and if you're cool with Iraq invading Kuwait, then shut the fuck up about colonialism.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





what a bunch of strawmen......NOONE has ever made any of those claims.......
the difference is Christians have evolved to civility while a LARGE part of muslims have not.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That is why Fundamentalists are the problem. They take anachronist BS literally. Christ is a very important Muslim Prophet also. My favorite thing lately is a poll of Muslims that shows they drink as much as Christians. A good sign LOL of progress. GOP hate of all Muslims not so much.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


We are past those silly arguments and looking at what the religion says. Do you have anything to say about the fact it(Islam) obligates jihad? Anything to say about the hate taught in those verses? Anything to say about the ones that say kill the unbelievers?


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Islam is not a race. And racism is about color not what people believe.


I remain absolutely amazed at how often Regressive Leftists need to be reminded of this blazingly obvious fact.

The loonier ones just spit out the term "racist" like they have Tourette's.


.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

L


Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


They are a tiny minority of the Fundamentalists and their soldiers are unemployed and do it as a career move. Blaming the whole religion is stupid and brainwashed idiocy.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


All religions can go nuts when they go Fundamentalist, ditto all political parties and human beings. I call them hater dupes and they are a large percentage of the GOP.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Typical weak progressive Muzzie-Excusers and Enablers...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


All my life the Greek Orthodox Church was nothing like the fundamentalists but this one new priest I see is changing the church and saying all the things I never heard before

Gays are bad, Muslims bad, give ten % of your money to the church, deny global warming. They are clearly republicans and trying to turn their members republican

I bet most members don’t even realize it but I’m super critical of every word they say because I know they are fos


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Bullshit. They had a functioning Govt. An Army and a county that was way better than what they had.
> 
> They couldn't wait for us to leave and lost it all after we left.



If they couldn't hold it together without us being there, then they weren't functioning.  

Sorry you don't get that, but how many more lives were we supposed to throw away for Bush's lies? 

Or as a wise man said, "how do you ask someone to be the last person to die for a mistake?"


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Islam is not a race. And racism is about color not what people believe. How stupid you and arguments are is just special. Remember the topic is what Islams says and what it means.



And you have yet to give a single theological argument against it... not even the basic, "My Sky Fairy is better than your Sky Fairy." 

Yes, it's racism, buddy.  Sorry.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> What you believe has nothing to do with the facts. Why that does not bother you is your problem. But when you insist on comparing Islam to Christianity when it comes to violence is lying to yourself and others. Reality awaits.



You have a point.  Overall, Christians are much more violent.  WWI, WWII, The 30 years war, the 100 years war, the Napoleonic Wars.  The slave trade and the genocide of the Native Americans.  The Muslims don't really have much on us.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 6, 2018)

RWNJ said:


> At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> 
> King Abdullah of Jordan: “Maybe there’s a lack of understanding of Islam” in Washington


Could care less...they can whine just as much as the christians do about being misunderstoon and victimized.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is not a race. And racism is about color not what people believe. How stupid you and arguments are is just special. Remember the topic is what Islams says and what it means.
> ...


Sorry, you are so sorry. Stop the names and look at what Islam says. Tell me, does me being a racist change what it says?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

bodecea said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> ...


Christians don't kill over misunderstandings, more than enough Muslims do. The fact that everyone knows that is why you and others know you are carrying Islams water, although eating their shit would describe it better. 

Do you think terror will stop because you just say "but Christians" out of apathy or fear? The religion is at war, and always has been. And, again, it tells you it is.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Typical hater Dupe ignoramus of the greedy idiot GOP who have wrecked the Mideast since 1953 with their Pals the shah, Uncle Saddam, and now their new dictator Pals in Saudi Arabia fighting for us. Stop the covert and overt meddling, assholes and dupes.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I am going to go slow for you. All of those things happened after the religion was founded. The hate is not caused by our actions it is caused by what they are taught, Islam.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You are brainwashed with hateful b*******and propaganda, dupe. The problem is fundamentalism and the chaos that idiotic GOP has caused in the Mideast for decades, worst of all George W bush.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You won't even acknowledge the topic. Go away.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You are no expert on Islam, brainwashed hater dupe. What is it I am not acknowledging, mr. big?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


The most important facts about Islam are right in front of you. You are far too stupid to see it.

And the hate comes from Islam, read the OP.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 6, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yeah because Jihad watch is so fair and balanced LOL. I'll go with my cousin King Abdullah seems to be a good guy and he's my cousin. His mother is from Suffolk.


Abdullah said: “It is not a religion of hate. We as Muslims believe in Jesus Christ as the Messiah. We believe in the Holy Virgin Mother. We believe in the Bible and the Torah, and I think this is the way that all of us were brought up. When we all greet each other as Arabs and Muslims, we say, ‘As-salamu alaykum’ — peace be unto you,” claiming that this phrase was “the basis of Islam.”


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You are a special kind of stupid aren't you? Jihad Watch sourced the Koran. That is Islams source too. There is nothing to balance just something to read.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 6, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 ROI aggression.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 6, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


The coalition of UN member states invaded the ROI because they violated our peace treaty by attacking several UN member states and annexing Kuwait.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So you take it literally also... That makes you a Fundamentalist twit too.


----------



## Linkiloo (Feb 7, 2018)

There is one thing that is unqiue to Islam. They will actually sacrifice their own lives to kill others, knowngly and willingly. That is a form of insanity that cannot be beaten.
And all countries governed by them as a majorty are truly shitholes in terms of human rights. It can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 7, 2018)

Look at the Regressives line up to defend Islam.

Throw a gay man off a roof, slice the head of an innocent child off, slaughter a woman for the crime of being raped, and you won't hear a peep from them unless they're challenged.

Some Christian broad doesn't want to bake a cake AND SHE MUST BE PUNISHED AND MADE AN EXAMPLE OF.

This is just sick.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry, you are so sorry. Stop the names and look at what Islam says. Tell me, does me being a racist change what it says?



I've looked at what Islam says. It has the same percentage of crazy as the Bible has, but if it was what you going around claiming, we'd be facing 1 Billion angry Muslims and not just a handful in some country we brutalized into insanity.  



Lastamender said:


> Christians don't kill over misunderstandings, more than enough Muslims do.



Really?  

Hey, let's try this one on for size. 

"Though shall not suffer a witch to live!" How many women were killed on the mere suspicion of being witches.  Except the original word in Hebrew was _mekhashepha _which  more accurately translates into "poisoner". 

We can also talk about how many Christians went around killing each other over the number of sacraments or whether or not the bread and wine really turns into Jesus. 

If you want to get a more modern example, how about all the Christian nuts who go around bombing abortion clinics and gay bars because that's what Jesus would do? 



Lastamender said:


> Do you think terror will stop because you just say "but Christians" out of apathy or fear? The religion is at war, and always has been. And, again, it tells you it is.



No, guy, I think it stops when we stop invading over there, stop arming bad guys and expecting them to not turn on us, stop supporting bad regimes and the Zionist entity.  Then human beings, being what they are, will find something else to be shitty over.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> There is one thing that is unqiue to Islam. They will actually sacrifice their own lives to kill others, knowngly and willingly. That is a form of insanity that cannot be beaten.
> And all countries governed by them as a majorty are truly shitholes in terms of human rights. It can't be a coincidence.



Do you think if space aliens came down, wiped out the American government, subjected us to absolute poverty and ruined our communities, looted our resources, do you think we wouldn't have Americans willing to strap bombs to themselves to take out a flying saucer or two? 

And you'd probably have a couple of space monsters saying, "Tsk, tsk, you know they believe in a Zombie who was nailed to a stick!"


----------



## Claudette (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Yup. The death cult teachs this to their young in their schools. All unbelievers are enemies.

Any cult that worships a pedophile as a prophet isn't a religion at all. Its a pack of morons who haven't got a working brain cell between them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Look at the Regressives line up to defend Islam.
> 
> Throw a gay man off a roof, slice the head of an innocent child off, slaughter a woman for the crime of being raped, and you won't hear a peep from them unless they're challenged.
> 
> ...



Naw, guy, we just don't get outraged because the Oil Companies and Jews tell us we should be. 

If they throw someone off a roof in THIS COUNTRY, I'm for throwing the book at them, just like you throw the book at the lady who breaks the public accommodation laws. 

But exaggerating things that happen in other countries, usually because we did something to either prop up a bad regime or bring down a regime and cause chaos, all because we want their oil, I'm not going to get worked up about that. 

"We got to save the oil...er, the women, I meant the women!!!" 

"Okay, so you are going to sign up for the Army tomorrow, right?" 

"Um, er, no. Let some working class kid do that!"


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> > At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> ...



Or you homos. AHAHAHA


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 7, 2018)

RE:  Islam is misunderstood.
※→  et al,

I'll step out of the fray and go back to the basic questions in the beginning of the discussion; and the _Jihad Watch_ Article published earlier this month (4 FEB 18) by Robert Spencer.

If there is a misunderstand about the meaning and intent of the thought being communicated, it is the fault of the communicator and the ineffectual impact.  But, as always, the entire story does not just rest on laying the blame, but it may become a compound mistake for good leadership to step-in with and interrogation as a reply to clarification.

And in matters that span the gambit of such topics as Regional Peace and Security in the Middle East, the subtext that the meaning may intentionally by made confusing and ambiguous.  Confusion, misdirection, obscurantism and evasion are the very tools used in religion, law, politics, and anything shadowy.   In the case of Middle East bantering, nothing has been so written as  Security Council Resolution 242 • S/RES/242 • (1967); where what you think you read is not exactly what it says _(See *The Meaning of UNSC S/RES/242* as explained by those that wrote it.)_.



RWNJ said:


> At least according to this pathetic POS it is. He is right, in a way. Islam is misunderstood. But not in the way he is saying.
> 
> King Abdullah of Jordan: “Maybe there’s a lack of understanding of Islam” in Washington


*(COMMENT)*

Islam is a religion; one of the many religions that hold to a monotheistic belief in a Supreme Being and the associated entourage of supernatural entities and spirits that represent both good and evil. 

In fact, the three basic religions represented in the Middle East, all seem to hold beliefs on the same monotheistic Supreme Being; and believe in the existence of many of the same supernatural entities and spirits.

Each of these religions come with baggage of there own in terms of rituals, cannons, laws and practices.

There is no single reason for the debacle in the Region.  But the suggestion that there is either  "understanding" or the "misunderstanding" of Islam is quite mysterious.  Whether you follow the teaching of the Shiite Supreme Leader of Iran of the senior Sunni Muslim clerics around the world, the radical difference in the cultural environment and dynamic variations in ritual have often been a source of conflict.

Do we have an understanding of Islam?  Evidently not enough to keep the peace.



NYcarbineer said:


> In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.


*(COMMENT)*

Since these are faith based social developments, there will never be solutions to conflict based on these wants for wealth, power and influence.

Islam is only about (≈) 1400 years old.  Judaism dates back to the time well before the Prophet Moses, who received the laws of the Supreme Being at Mount Sinai, some two millennium before the Christ (maybe 4000 years ago).

This is a philosophical debate on the nature of religions that often becomes the source of evil actions.  Currently the only way to prevent conflict is to extract religious components and filter-out the religious concepts from the negotiated efforts.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, you are so sorry. Stop the names and look at what Islam says. Tell me, does me being a racist change what it says?
> ...


It is a shame you cannot talk about Islam, it is the topic. Prove it is not what it says it is. You seem to be good at finding Christian verses, give Islam a try.

I got an idea, find one verse where Muhammad or Allah condemn terror.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


The Koran, itself, says to interpret it literally. You know 0 about Islam even after all you have seen and been told. Try a thread where you can fool someone.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the Regressives line up to defend Islam.
> ...


Not about the Jews. You need to start a new thread. This is about the violence and hate promoted in Islamic holy literature. Pay attention.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The Bible says the same thing, so don't wear cotton and gabardine at the same time or else you'll be stoned to death or whatever it is LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I know this thread is about brainwashed GOP dupes who become haters.


----------



## jillian (Feb 7, 2018)

Rustic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I do understand it. that's why I know it's silly.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Is it fun being as dumb and useless as you?


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


It's a waste of time debating debating with a brainwashed functional moron. Education for all fundamentalists...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> I got an idea, find one verse where Muhammad or Allah condemn terror



Find one verse in the bible, first. Since "Terrorism" is a recent word, you probably won't find it in either. 

I would argue that Samson was the first terrorist.  He killed himself bringing down a building with 4000 people dying, just like Mohammed Atta. 



Lastamender said:


> Not about the Jews. You need to start a new thread. This is about the violence and hate promoted in Islamic holy literature. Pay attention.



No, it's about you trying to dress up your racism as a theological argument, which is one step above watching Corky the Retard try to discuss physics.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



“But if the enemies incline towards peace, do you also incline towards peace. And trust in God! For He is the one who hears and knows all things.” (8:61) 

“Fight in the way of God against those who fight against you, *but begin not hostilities*. Lo! God loveth not aggressors.” ()2:190


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Those are two abrogated verses. Try again, the Verse of the Sword abrogates both.
You finally ready to get serious about this?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I got an idea, find one verse where Muhammad or Allah condemn terror
> ...


You got some really lame arguments that have nothing to do with Islam and what it says. Why is that?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Abrogation in the Qur’an, and the order of its soorahs and verses - islamqa.info

Slay them wherever you find them? The sword verse explained | Faith in Allah الإيمان بالله


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The funny rating from Coyote after she passes off abrogated verses that hide the truth about Islam, is she knowingly lying. Why would she do that? Remember not knowing about abrogation does damage credibility of anything about Islam.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


^^^^...thinks he's an expert on Islam


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Why don't they explain how Muslims get their ideas from, seem a lot of Muslims see it differently looking at the pile of bodies they leave lying around.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Seems a lot of Muslims don't.  Religion is messy dude.  The problem is with the followers.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Read the OP. What you rather know about Islam?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


^^^ thinks he's an expert on Islam


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

JihadWatch....


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The problem is what they are taught or read. It is called Islam. It is different than other religions it is past time to admit that.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> JihadWatch....


Can't Jihad Watch quote the Koran like any other site? Remember everything Spencer says is backed up by actions and or verse.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JihadWatch....
> ...



Any idiot can quote.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Any idiot can read, what is your problem?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 7, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Neither quoting nor reading translate to understanding.

If you want to learn about Christianity - don't just talk to people who hate Christians.

Same applies to Muslims.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No it doesn't. And you know why and everyone else should too. Their religion as much as tells us not to trust them. Hell, you lie for them.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 8, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The only thing he pays attention is his hatred of the Jew's.

He's always preaching about the 'poor misunderstood people who live in Palestine."

Of course that land was Judea in the time of Christ and was the land of the Jews. He doesn't let that interfere with his bullshit though.

Tree stump dumb.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> You got some really lame arguments that have nothing to do with Islam and what it says. Why is that?



Because you haven't presented any theological arguments.  I'm sure you'll post some verse that out of context looks bad that you read on an Islamophobic Website.  

But I could post just as many truly awful verses from the Bible. 



Lastamender said:


> The funny rating from Coyote after she passes off abrogated verses that hide the truth about Islam, is she knowingly lying. Why would she do that? Remember not knowing about abrogation does damage credibility of anything about Islam.



She actually provided verses, something you have yet to do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> The only thing he pays attention is his hatred of the Jew's.
> 
> He's always preaching about the 'poor misunderstood people who live in Palestine."
> 
> Of course that land was Judea in the time of Christ and was the land of the Jews. He doesn't let that interfere with his bullshit though.



There are a whole bunch of lands that existed in Roman Times that don't exist now.   Haven't heard much from Gaul or Illyria recently, either. 

(I don't use "Time of Christ" because Jesus never existed.)  

point is, the Palestinians had been there for hundreds of years, until Europe dumped its trash on them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Why don't they explain how Muslims get their ideas from, seem a lot of Muslims see it differently looking at the pile of bodies they leave lying around.



Okay, they get their ideas from the westerners who've been bombing, shooting and invading them for the last 200 years.   

That's where they get their ideas from.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing he pays attention is his hatred of the Jew's.
> ...




Palestine has never existed . . . as an autonomous entity. There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.

_Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of one percent of the landmass. But that's too much for the Arabs. They want it all. And that is ultimately what the fighting in Israel is about today . . . No matter how many land concessions the Israelis make, it will never be enough._ — from "Myths of the Middle East", Joseph Farah, Arab-American editor and journalist, _WorldNetDaily_, 11 October 2000

*What Does "Palestine" Mean?*

It has never been the name of a nation or state. It is a geographical term, used to designate the region at those times in history when there is no nation or state there.

How Did the Land of Israel Become "Palestine"?

Pretty good assessment of the facts. We all knw how Joe loves those facts. LOL

Oh and Palestine didn't become a State until Nov 15, 1988.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > You got some really lame arguments that have nothing to do with Islam and what it says. Why is that?
> ...


There is no context in the Koran. And the verses are in the OP.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





> *You used the word taqqiya. How do you understand it and how did you come across it?*
> Most Europeans don’t know the word taqqiya*, *and people who try to warn against this form of religiously justified behavior are immediately branded as racists,* even if they come from the same regions and cultural circles as the immigrants, whom we call refugees. Taqqiya means “cheating”. Taqqiya_ [originally was supposed to protect Muslims against persecution – editor Euroislam]_, gives Muslims permission to be insincere to us, the non-Muslims, if this would protect Islam and Muslims. There are various forms of lies that are allowed under certain circumstances in relations with non-Muslims, and taqqiya is the best known one. This is about circumstances such as supporting Islamic interests or individual Muslim nations_ [Muslim community – ed.]_ – for example, when they can gain the trust of an unbeliever through lies – which makes him weak – to defeat him in this way.



That goes with post 252.
You are being redirected...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Palestine has never existed . . . as an autonomous entity. There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.



Okay... except they were in Palestine and the Jews were in Europe. 
This isn't complicated.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine has never existed . . . as an autonomous entity. There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.
> ...


Go back and read the OP. Where is Palestine mentioned?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Go back and read the OP. Where is Palestine mentioned?



Guy... you are the one claiming hteir belief in a sky pixie is worse than your belief in a sky pixie, if you only count the last 50 years.  

Um. Okay. So let's look at what they are actually upset about. 

Palestine's occupation by the Zionist Entity.
Our continous support of awful regimes.
Our invasion, occupation or bombing of 14 Islamic Countries since 1980. 

That's what they are upset about.  Not some obscure verse in the Koran you really don't understand.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine has never existed . . . as an autonomous entity. There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.
> ...



The land of Judea is the home of the Jews.

Its not complicated.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2018)

Claudette said:


> The land of Judea is the home of the Jews.
> 
> Its not complicated.



No, it's not the home of the Jewish Trash of Europe the Europeans didn't want anymore.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The land of Judea is the home of the Jews.
> ...



We all know how much you hate Jews. To bad you let it infect you so much. LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Go back and read the OP. Where is Palestine mentioned?
> ...


Those verses are hardly obscure, they are numerous through out the Koran. 

Go to the Palestinian thread where you belong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2018)

Claudette said:


> We all know how much you hate Jews. To bad you let it infect you so much. LOL



only when they insist Americans should die for their religious fantasies.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > We all know how much you hate Jews. To bad you let it infect you so much. LOL
> ...


The point of this thread is another religious fantasy is killing people, it is called Islam. And it tells you what it is obligated to do. Refusing to see that is willful ignorance.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Go back and read the OP. Where is Palestine mentioned?
> ...



to what  "obscure verse in the Koran"  do you refer,   joe?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2018)

Unless Islam is understood as an ideological virus that seeks to destroy all other ideologies, it is not understood for what it is. 

The useful idiots here don't WANT to know anything about it. All they know is that they are required to defend it.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 9, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unless Islam is understood as an ideological virus that seeks to destroy all other ideologies, it is not understood for what it is.
> 
> The useful idiots here don't WANT to know anything about it. All they know is that they are required to defend it.


Actually, they are obeying Sharia law.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The point of this thread is another religious fantasy is killing people, it is called Islam. And it tells you what it is obligated to do. Refusing to see that is willful ignorance.



Zionism isn't a religious fantasy that is killing people?  

You don't stick your hand in a hornet's nest and then get to complain about getting stung, buddy. 



irosie91 said:


> to what "obscure verse in the Koran" do you refer, joe?



Whichever one the racists started this thread with. I didn't care enough to bother reading them. 



Dogmaphobe said:


> Unless Islam is understood as an ideological virus that seeks to destroy all other ideologies, it is not understood for what it is.
> 
> The useful idiots here don't WANT to know anything about it. All they know is that they are required to defend it.



Here's the thing.  Islam has been around for 1400 years and they STILL haven't gotten around to destroying all other idealogies. 

In fact, inside the Islamic World, you can still find Zoroastrians, Christians, Druze, Yazidis, Mandeans, Bahai and other non-Islamic faiths that usually live in peace until some idiot with a couple of armored divisions pops buy and upsets all the apple carts. 

As opposed to Christianity, which has not only destroyed all pagan religions in its sphere of influence, but also managed for centuries to wipe out heretical movements like the Macronians, Arians, Monophysites, Hussite, Albigensian. 

But just remember, kiddies, THEY are the bad ones.  So shut up while we send your kid off to get PTSD so we can save the oil.  I mean the women. Yes, the women.  Who are standing on top of all that oil.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

joe-----you are not ignorant or sick------YOU ARE FILTH


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> joe-----you are not ignorant or sick------YOU ARE FILTH



And you are batshit crazy, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > joe-----you are not ignorant or sick------YOU ARE FILTH
> ...



now now----SERIOUSLY----joe.    You have commented, in sum and substance,  that Christians, Jews,
Buddhists,  Hindus,  Bahais,  Zoroastrians  LIVE HAPPILY AND IN PEACE in muslim dominated societies
UNTIL THE USA steps in and fucks everything up.     How do you know?---------


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

PS----Joe----how do you know ---as you have commented, in sum and substance   ---Zionism is
killing people  ??


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 10, 2018)

Any religion whose adherents really understood 'God' would have no adherents.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

in furtherance of the   OP comment------ie  THE UNDERSTANDING OF ISLAM-----are there any muslims out there today?    Today is Saturday----thus YESTERDAY was Friday------the weekly Friday  "KHUTBAH 
JUMAAT"     IMHO----tells lots about islam and the understanding thereof.    Anybody out there experience a
"Khutbah Jumaat"  yesterday?     If so,  could you provide a comment on the content thereof?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> now now----SERIOUSLY----joe. You have commented, in sum and substance, that Christians, Jews,
> Buddhists, Hindus, Bahais, Zoroastrians LIVE HAPPILY AND IN PEACE in muslim dominated societies
> UNTIL THE USA steps in and fucks everything up. How do you know?--



Dude, you had the Yazidis who were worshiping the Islamic DEVIL, and in Saddam's Iraq, people were cool with them.  Then we invaded, and pretty much everyone has turned them into their bitch. 



irosie91 said:


> PS----Joe----how do you know ---as you have commented, in sum and substance ---Zionism is
> killing people ??


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > now now----SERIOUSLY----joe. You have commented, in sum and substance, that Christians, Jews,
> ...




who was "cool"  with Yazidis???   -----Yazidis are ESSENTIALLY LEFT OVER ZOROASTRIANS-----
they were subjected to GENOCIDE IN IRAQ---------when the muslims invaded.    Old Baghdad
was a DIVERSE CITY------Christians, Jews and ZOROASTRIANS---------when islam got there  ---DHIMMIA 
KICKED IN FOR ALL THREE-------and the communities were PROGRESSIVELY DECIMATED.  
"HAPPY PEACE" ????       ------have you ever had a conversation with any Jews,  Christians or Zoroastrians
with family background in BAGHDAD?       Mumbai  (the erstwhile Bombay)  is chock full of
escapees ----ie people who sailed from Iraq and Iran to BOMBAY ---to escape ISLAM.     centuries ago.  
It is an interesting history.       You CAN learn lots from the REMNANTS of decimated communities


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> who was "cool" with Yazidis??? -----Yazidis are ESSENTIALLY LEFT OVER ZOROASTRIANS-----
> they were subjected to GENOCIDE IN IRAQ---------when the muslims invaded. Old Baghdad
> was a DIVERSE CITY------Christians, Jews and ZOROASTRIANS---------when islam got there ---DHIMMIA
> KICKED IN FOR ALL THREE-------and the communities were PROGRESSIVELY DECIMATED.
> ...



Good point.  

I wish I could have a conversation like that with a worshipper of Odin, or Zeus, or Quezacoatl, or Mithras. 

But the Christians wiped them all out.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > who was "cool" with Yazidis??? -----Yazidis are ESSENTIALLY LEFT OVER ZOROASTRIANS-----
> ...



true-----Christians did not want them and muslims did not want them.       Hindus saved a whole lot
of history--------including jews UNTIL ISLAM GOT THERE.     At one time there were Jews THRUOUT 
INDIA and even in AFGHANISTAN   (which was Buddhist until islam got there)      There were also jewish
escapes from islam in Indonesia------until islam got to Indonesia.     Muslims also decimated the HINDU
population and Buddhist population and Christian population in Indonesia  PROGRESSVILY AND COUNTING


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> true-----Christians did not want them and muslims did not want them. Hindus saved a whole lot
> of history--------including jews UNTIL ISLAM GOT THERE. At one time there were Jews THRUOUT
> INDIA and even in AFGHANISTAN (which was Buddhist until islam got there) There were also jewish
> escapes from islam in Indonesia------until islam got to Indonesia. Muslims also decimated the HINDU
> population and Buddhist population and Christian population in Indonesia PROGRESSVILY AND COUNTING



Okay, now you are frothing....


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > true-----Christians did not want them and muslims did not want them. Hindus saved a whole lot
> ...



I never froth-----is there something I wrote that you wish to dispute?    Anything you wish to
add?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.




What "christian" nations, Comrade? 

I know of zero Christian theocracies like Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Libya, ad infintium.

You are just using logical fallacy to justify bad acts of those you prefer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > In the past century there have been more acts of aggression by Christian nations against Muslim nations, than the other way around.
> ...




In fact, Islam was a major player in the first world war and an active participant in the second.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> The truth is in post #3.  You sow the wind, you reap the whirlwind, as the saying goes.



In post #3 you wrote something that has zero fact.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I never froth-----is there something I wrote that you wish to dispute? Anything you wish to
> add?



Naw, I'll just let you stew in your own crazy for the locked in flavor


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The point of this thread is another religious fantasy is killing people, it is called Islam. And it tells you what it is obligated to do. Refusing to see that is willful ignorance.
> ...


This about what Islam says and does. If you cannot stay on topic, why are you here?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



our dear Joe is FREE to express himself------THIS IS AMERICAL on line


----------



## Monk-Eye (Feb 10, 2018)

*" Missed Under Stood "*

** Screwing The Lid On Tight **

Torahnism is a genetic religion for preservation of the patriarchal lineage of eponymous isaac , where the tenets , cultural traditions and city state laws ( 613 mitzvot ) , as proposed in the torah , would only apply within israel .

Qurayshism is a genetic religion for preservation of the patriarchal lineage of eponymous ishmael, where the tenets , cultural traditions and city state laws ( sharia ) , as proposed in the qurayn , would only apply within hejaz .

Any pretense that qurayshism applies outside of hejaz is debase and termed fictional ishmaelism .

Surah 8:75 - And those who believed after [the initial emigration] and emigrated and fought with you - they are of you. *But those of [blood] relationship are more entitled [to inheritance] in the decree of God.* Indeed, God is Knowing of all things.

Umayyad Caliphate - Wikipedia
The Umayyad caliphate was marked both by territorial expansion and by the administrative and cultural problems that such expansion created. Despite some notable exceptions, the Umayyads tended to favor the rights of the old Arab families, and in particular their own, over those of newly converted Muslims (mawali). Therefore, they held to a less universalist conception of Islam than did many of their rivals. As G.R. Hawting has written, "Islam was in fact regarded as the property of the conquering aristocracy."[74]

Abbasid Revolution - Wikipedia...
The Umayyad state is remembered as an Arab-centric state, being run by and for the benefit of those who were ethnically Arab though Muslim in creed.[11][30] The non-Arab Muslims resented their marginal social position and were easily drawn into Abbasid opposition to Umayyad rule.[13][14][26] Arabs dominated the bureaucracy and military, and were housed in fortresses separate from the local population outside of Arabia.[5] Even after converting to Islam, non-Arabs or Mawali could not live in these garrison cities. The non-Arabs were not allowed to work for the government nor could they hold officer positions in the Umayyad military and they still had to pay the jizya tax for non-Muslims.[30][31][32][33] Non-Muslims under Umayyad rule were subject to these same injunctions.[34] Racial intermarriage between Arabs and non Arabs was rare.[6] When it did occur, it was only allowed between an Arab man and a non-Arab woman while non-Arab men were generally not free to marry Arab women.[7]

Conversion to Islam occurred gradually. If a non-Arab wished to convert to Islam, they not only had to give up their own names but also had to remain a second-class citizen.[12][32] The non-Arab would be "adopted" by an Arab tribe,[33] though they would not actually adopt the tribe's name as that would risk pollution of perceived Arab racial purity. Rather, the non-Arab would take the last name of "freedman of al-(tribe's name)", even if they were not a slave prior to conversion. This essentially meant they were subservient to the tribe who sponsored their conversion.[12][35]


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Missed Under Stood "*
> 
> ** Screwing The Lid On Tight **
> 
> ...



eyeball----are you a sociologist or anthropologist by profession?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> This about what Islam says and does. If you cannot stay on topic, why are you here?



Again, your ignorance of the Islamic Religion isn't the issue here.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This about what Islam says and does. If you cannot stay on topic, why are you here?
> ...



Joe sweetums------what had Lastmender said about islam that leads you to  insist
that he is ignorant of that religion?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Joe sweetums------what had Lastmender said about islam that leads you to insist
> that he is ignorant of that religion?



That he's an ignorant bigot like you are.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe sweetums------what had Lastmender said about islam that leads you to insist
> ...



I checked  ----nowhere can I find a lastmender post saying  "I am an ignorant bigot like rosie" 
Please try again,  Joe dear,   You are embarrassing yourself


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I checked ----nowhere can I find a lastmender post saying "I am an ignorant bigot like rosie"
> Please try again, Joe dear, You are embarrassing yourself



You two knuckleheads expose your ignorance every time you get on a keyboard.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked ----nowhere can I find a lastmender post saying "I am an ignorant bigot like rosie"
> ...



you continued to babble,   Joe, sweetie.    try to cite an example


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> you continued to babble, Joe, sweetie. try to cite an example



Are you some kind of retard?  Did the Short Bus miss you this morning?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, your ignorance of the Islamic Religion isn't the issue here.



More important is your ignorance mixed with your abject dishonesty. The enemy of America is your friend, hence you defend and support Islam.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe sweetums------what had Lastmender said about islam that leads you to insist
> ...



Says the JOOOOOOOOO hating Stalinist.....


----------



## Monk-Eye (Feb 11, 2018)

*" Naturalism And Identity Politics "*

** Educated Well Enough **



irosie91 said:


> eyeball----are you a sociologist or anthropologist by profession?


No .

** Hidden In Plain Site **

Hashem - Wikipedia


> In Judaism, *HaShem (lit. "the Name")* is used to refer to God, when avoiding God's more formal title, Adonai (lit. "My Master").



Japheth - Wikipedia


> According to that book, Japheth and his two brothers formed the three major races:
> Japheth is the father of the Japhetic race
> *Shem is the father of the Semitic race*
> Ham is the father of the Hamitic race



** Vying For Dominance **

Arabization - Wikipedia


> Arabization or Arabisation (Arabic: تعريب‎ taʻrīb) describes either the conquest and/or colonization of a non-Arab area and growing Arab influence on non-Arab populations, causing their gradual adoption of the Arabic language and/or their incorporation of Arab culture, Arab identity, and Islam.[citation needed] *The religion of Islam and the associated Islamist (government and society ordered in accordance with laws prescribed by Islam) socio-political order, with their central Quran text written in Arabic language and tailored for Arab culture, had a central role in Arabization, which usually went hand in hand with Islamization of conquered lands.*



Arabization - Wikipedia


> While maternal ancestry lineages of Arab countries are highly diverse,* in the paternal ancestry lineage Haplogroup J (Y-DNA) follows the history of Arab conquests.*


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2018)

you have something new?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Feb 11, 2018)

*" Fomenting Bandwagon "*

** Intentional Misdirection **



irosie91 said:


> you have something new?


The reference to surah 2 pretending that " self defense " is a limitation of creed for the ideology is a misrepresentation provided to the ignorant by those interested in forwarding fictional ishmaelism . 

Part of surah 2 describes ramadan , where they are told only to fight those who fight them , but only for that month , as otherwise the stipulations for aggression in surah 9 prevail .

So why would any celebrate the end for its reprieve of pogrom ? 

** Conditional Calendar **



> 2:194. [Fighting in] the sacred month is for [aggression committed in] the sacred month, and for [all] violations is legal retribution. *So whoever has assaulted you, then assault him in the same way that he has assaulted you.* And fear God and know that God is with those who fear Him.
> 
> 2:216. Fighting has been enjoined upon you while it is hateful to you. But perhaps you hate a thing and it is good for you; and perhaps you love a thing and it is bad for you. And God knows, while you know not.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> More important is your ignorance mixed with your abject dishonesty. The enemy of America is your friend, hence you defend and support Islam.



No, I just don't mistake the enemy of the Zionists and Oil companies for my enemy. 

You see, what would have been cool is if 45 years ago, when they first pulled this shit, instead of doubling down on fossil fuels, we tried to dis-tangle ourselves from this mess.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> [
> No, I just don't mistake the enemy of the Zionists and Oil companies for my enemy.



Yes, your enemy is America, we get that.



> You see, what would have been cool is if 45 years ago, when they first pulled this shit, instead of doubling down on fossil fuels, we tried to dis-tangle ourselves from this mess.



What are you babbling about?

We should have slid back into the dark age you Communist fantasize about and lived as an agrarian society in feudal obedience to Communist masters?

Fossil fuels are the means of modern society. When a better form of fuel is found, we will adopt it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, your enemy is America, we get that.



I didn't vote to put the oil companies in charge, did you? 



Uncensored2008 said:


> We should have slid back into the dark age you Communist fantasize about and lived as an agrarian society in feudal obedience to Communist masters?
> 
> Fossil fuels are the means of modern society. When a better form of fuel is found, we will adopt it.



well, it would help if we actually "looked".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> I didn't vote to put the oil companies in charge, did you?



I've never seen that on the ballot, Comrade/



> well, it would help if we actually "looked".



You dream of this for America;






While you and the other party members sip mint juleps on the porch of the big house.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> While you and the other party members sip mint juleps on the porch of the big house.



sorry, bud, you do get that we don't need big gas guzzling cars to have a good lifestyle, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While you and the other party members sip mint juleps on the porch of the big house.
> ...



Of course not, you prefer the use of slaves.

For the masses to have a good lifestyle, we absolutely do need industrialization that depends on energy from fossil fuels.

A personal automobile is the ultimate freedom, which is why you Communists oppose them above all else.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > This about what Islam says and does. If you cannot stay on topic, why are you here?
> ...


No ignorance, just facts proven by their actions and holy literature. Go away, you add nothing but a narrative that has been thoroughly debunked.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe sweetums------what had Lastmender said about islam that leads you to insist
> ...


Once again you prove you wish to stop the discussion with name calling. Try dealing with the facts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Of course not, you prefer the use of slaves.
> 
> For the masses to have a good lifestyle, we absolutely do need industrialization that depends on energy from fossil fuels.
> 
> A personal automobile is the ultimate freedom, which is why you Communists oppose them above all else.



few problems with that. 

1) A need for a car doesn't mean a big gas guzzling SUV that get 2 gallons to the mile. 
2) Fossil Fuels, on top of the damage they are doing to the environment- ARE FINITE.  They aren't making any more of them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not, you prefer the use of slaves.
> ...




Say comrade. are the known reserves of fossil fuels lower today than in 1950? 1960, 70? 80? 90? 2010? 2015?

Ooooppps, we have more known reserves than any time in history.

The myth that we are running out of gas was destroyed decades ago. It's why your terrorist buddies are falling apart. There is so much gas their oil is becoming irrelevant.


----------



## AZGAL (Feb 11, 2018)

"There’s a lack of understanding of Islam,” the Jordanian leader said in an interview that aired Sunday on CNN’s “GPS with Fareed Zakaria.”

The king defended the religion, saying the foundations of Islam are the same moral virtues seen in other religions like Christianity and Judaism.

“It is not a religion of hate. We as Muslims believe in Jesus Christ as the Messiah. We believe in the Holy Virgin Mother. We believe in the Bible and the Torah, and I think this is the way that all of us were brought up,” he told Zakaria.

“When we all greet each other as Arabs and Muslims, we say, ‘As-salamu alaykum’ — peace be unto you,” he added, describing the frequently uttered phrases as “the basis of Islam.”

The Jordan leader acknowledged that “fringe groups” and civil wars have created a series of problems and challenges, but he suggested that most Muslims are fighting against the extremists alongside other religions.

*The King of Jordan is reaching out for some Interfaith dialogue to increase tolerance and understanding. WE HOPE...*


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The myth that we are running out of gas was destroyed decades ago. It's why your terrorist buddies are falling apart. There is so much gas their oil is becoming irrelevant.



No, guy, despoiling the environment to get fossil fuels it wasn't economically feasible to extract before isn't a good idea, either. 

Eventually- we will run out.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The myth that we are running out of gas was destroyed decades ago. It's why your terrorist buddies are falling apart. There is so much gas their oil is becoming irrelevant.
> ...



how is your comment,  joe,   responsive to that of  member?      It is true that oil is becoming a bit less
POWERFUL  than it was in the past


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> how is your comment, joe, responsive to that of member? It is true that oil is becoming a bit less
> POWERFUL than it was in the past



I'm sure that if the Arabs did another 1974 style embargo, we'd be screwed.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > how is your comment, joe, responsive to that of member? It is true that oil is becoming a bit less
> ...



we managed.     It is likely that the arabs would be MORE SCREWED.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> "There’s a lack of understanding of Islam,” the Jordanian leader said in an interview that aired Sunday on CNN’s “GPS with Fareed Zakaria.”
> 
> The king defended the religion, saying the foundations of Islam are the same moral virtues seen in other religions like Christianity and Judaism.
> 
> ...



Abdullah is an unwilling pawn of  ARABISM


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> we managed. It is likely that the arabs would be MORE SCREWED.



Um, no, we didn't manage.  The 1970's were a clusterfuck of a decade. 

What we should have done then is invest in alternative energy. Instead, we fell off the wagon and became even more addicted.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we managed. It is likely that the arabs would be MORE SCREWED.
> ...



I lived thru it.     We are working on alternative energy------sit tight


----------



## AZGAL (Feb 12, 2018)

According to Freedom House, Jordan is ranked as the 4th freest Arab country, and as "partly free" in the Freedom in the World 2017 report. According to Freedom House, a quarter of all declines of freedom in the world in 2016 took place in Europe.[18] Since 1972 (1978 in book form), Freedom House publishes an annual report, _Freedom in the World_, on the degree of democratic freedoms in nations and significant disputed territories around the world, by which it seeks to assess the current state of civil and political rights on a scale from 1 (most free) to 7 (least free).Jordan hosted more than 655,000 refugees from Syria, including 16,000 Palestinians, as well as almost 60,000 refugees from other countries including Iraq, Yemen and Somalia, and 2.1 million long-term Palestinian refugees.


----------



## AZGAL (Feb 12, 2018)

*The conflict between Iraqi Sunnis and Shias sustains ISIS*
One of the single most important factors in ISIS's resurgence is the conflict between Iraq's largest two Arab religious groups: Shias and Sunnis. ISIS fighters themselves are Sunnis, and the tension between the two groups is a powerful recruiting tool for ISIS.

In the most basic theological terms, the Sunni-Shia split in Islam originated with a controversy over who would take power after the Prophet Mohammed's death. Today, of course, Iraq's sectarian problems aren't about relitigating seventh-century disputes; they're about modern political power and grievances. But those do tend to fall along Sunni-Shia lines.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> *The conflict between Iraqi Sunnis and Shias sustains ISIS*
> One of the single most important factors in ISIS's resurgence is the conflict between Iraq's largest two Arab religious groups: Shias and Sunnis. ISIS fighters themselves are Sunnis, and the tension between the two groups is a powerful recruiting tool for ISIS.
> 
> In the most basic theological terms, the Sunni-Shia split in Islam originated with a controversy over who would take power after the Prophet Mohammed's death. Today, of course, Iraq's sectarian problems aren't about relitigating seventh-century disputes; they're about modern political power and grievances. But those do tend to fall along Sunni-Shia lines.



a factor----but not  THE REASON-----the perverted concept of  CALIPHATE UBER ALLES was theorized
by the rapist himself and rendered concrete by one of his successors----the vile  UMAR  who can be credited for
lots of the really filthy stuff which is dhimmia.    Some Shiites and sunnis---on a casual basis DENY the rift------
but in fact,   sunnis and Shiites hate each other-------it works out because MOST Shiites are Iranians and
Iranians have hated arabs  (almost all sunnis)    since arab hordes trampled Persia


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I lived thru it. We are working on alternative energy------sit tight



Well, if crazy were an energy source, you could put Saudi Arabia out of business.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The myth that we are running out of gas was destroyed decades ago. It's why your terrorist buddies are falling apart. There is so much gas their oil is becoming irrelevant.
> ...






You're such a clown.

Oil is extremely plentiful, and the most economical AND SAFE power source know to man. Nuclear is close, but when things go wrong the fallout is grave.

Wind is a fucking disaster, probably the most destructive energy source, decimating bird populations, particularly raptors. Solar panels go bad after about 10 years and leave toxic waste that will take decades to degrade.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > how is your comment, joe, responsive to that of member? It is true that oil is becoming a bit less
> ...



As with virtually everything you are sure of, including the Stalinism you embrace, you are utterly wrong.

Through fracking, the US has more than enough fuel to let the Arabs starve.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we managed. It is likely that the arabs would be MORE SCREWED.
> ...



The 1970's were a different time. Canada and Mexico both have huge reserves, and fracking has unleashed an ocean of oil here at home.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oil is extremely plentiful, and the most economical AND SAFE power source know to man.



No, it isn't plentiful, nor is it safe.  

Now go away, the adults are talking.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oil is extremely plentiful, and the most economical AND SAFE power source know to man.
> ...



Yes, oil is plentiful since it is an abiotic fluid naturally produced by the friction caused by the earth's crust and the second most prevalent fluid on the planet. Artificial scarcities have been created to drive up the price because the "petro dollar" has been ruling since 1971 when Nixon took the dollar off the gold standard per the Bretton Woods agreement after WWII. Is it being used to it's full potential? Not a chance.......carburetors invented by entrepreneurs that could use 100 percent of the gasoline while not producing exhaust  (instead of the 20 percent) has been suppressed under the guise of "national security" along with 6,000 other patents...many (but not all) would free us from petro.Self generating energy technology has been around since the days of Tesla. Da "gubermint" raided Tesla's files after he died and confiscated them. This is all documented.......


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Yes, oil is plentiful since it is an abiotic fluid naturally produced by the friction caused by the earth's crust and the second most prevalent fluid on the planet. Artificial scarcities have been created to drive up the price because the "petro dollar" has been ruling since 1971 when Nixon took the dollar off the gold standard per the Bretton Woods agreement after WWII.



and I knew that Dale would bring the crazy.   

I think we found a love connection for Rosie.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Feb 13, 2018)

*" Absurd Propaganda Strikes Again "*

** Pigs In Dresses With Lip Stick **



AZGAL said:


> According to Freedom House, Jordan is ranked as the 4th freest Arab country, and as "partly free" in the Freedom in the World 2017 report.


The commode caveat is " among arab countries " and the pan arabism nausea .   Moderate is a euphemism , an orwellian double speak , covert , code word , for moderated into censorship . 

Press Freedom Index - Wikipedia





** Blaming The Victim **



AZGAL said:


> According to Freedom House, a quarter of all declines of freedom in the world in 2016 took place in Europe.[18]


The principle question is this , "Why is europe surrendering its civil liberties to entreat the mental stupor of fictional ishmaelism ? "

All boiled down , religion is creed and no creed is sacrosanct .  A claim of religious exception does not exist that entitles individuals to threaten or to commit illegitimate aggression against the self ownership or self determination of others . Individuals subject to such threats or actions are entitled to self defense that includes exclusion of the illegitimate aggressors .. The qurayn directives which violate non aggression principles to implement the religious polity of fictional ishmaelism cannot be extricated and , while not all adherents attest a commitment to follow such directives , all adherents are accessories to the facilitation of its incidence . Numbers translate into votes and public policy , and while cultural exchange should be a virtue , an extension of citizenship should be privileged to those whose creed is consistent with non aggression principles . 

The entire ideology of fictional ishmaelism i slam and its pretentious supremacy for arab cultural hegemony , at its core , embrace hisbah , which is an abdication to totalitarian authority , that deceitfully lauds democracy for its tyranny by majority , while covertly deriding individual liberty ( except for its absurd perception of it ) as it rejects non aggression principles by doctrine .



> Hisbah (Arabic: حسبة‎‎ ḥisbah) is an Islamic doctrine which means "accountability".[1] Hisbah is the divinely-sanctioned duty of the ruler (government) to intervene and coercively "enjoining good and forbidding wrong" in order to keep everything in order according to sharia (Islamic law).[2] The doctrine is based on an expression from the Quran (الأمر بالمَعْرُوف والنَهي عن المُنْكَر).[1][3][page needed] Some Salafists suggest that it is the sacred duty of all Muslims, not just rulers.[2]



** Your Own Fault **



AZGAL said:


> Since 1972 (1978 in book form), Freedom House publishes an annual report, _Freedom in the World_, *on the degree of democratic freedoms* in nations and significant disputed territories around the world, by which it seeks to assess the current state of civil and political rights on a scale from 1 (most free) to 7 (least free).Jordan hosted more than 655,000 refugees from Syria, including 16,000 Palestinians, as well as almost 60,000 refugees from other countries including Iraq, Yemen and Somalia, and 2.1 million long-term Palestinian refugees.


The mindlessness of even allowing fictional ishmaelism refugees into the west stems from the words of mu ham mad in surah 47 , which he named after himself , as none are attempting to hide his creed , except those seeking to covertly forward it .  In surah 47 , mu ham mad explains that war is expected and that might makes right , along with a modus operandi of do not weaken and call for peace while superior - saheeh international translation .



> 47:4 So when you meet those who disbelieve [in battle], strike [their] necks until, when you have inflicted slaughter upon them, then secure their bonds, and either [confer] favor afterwards or ransom [them] until the war lays down its burdens. That [is the command]. And if God had willed, He could have taken vengeance upon them [Himself], but [He ordered armed struggle] to test some of you by means of others. And those who are killed in the cause of God - never will He waste their deeds.
> 
> 47:11 That is because God is the protector of those who have believed and because the disbelievers have no protector.
> 
> 47:35 So do not weaken and call for peace while you are superior; and God is with you and will never deprive you of [the reward of] your deeds.


----------

